# Review Bombing: Die Invasion der Wut-Bewertungen



## Nuwanda01 (16. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Review Bombing: Die Invasion der Wut-Bewertungen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Review Bombing: Die Invasion der Wut-Bewertungen*


----------



## blackout292 (16. Dezember 2017)

Jap. Es ist wirklich nervig. Die Flut an Reviews kommt daher, das jeder, egal wofür seine Meinung im Netz breit machen kann und will. Gerade im Spielebereich merke ich das seit Jahren. Da herrscht eine gewisse Arroganz und Egozentrik bei den Spielern vor. Nach dem Motto "die Spielehersteller schulden mir was, denn ich bin ja der Fan auf den sie angewiesen sind". Die teilweise absolut überzogenen, keines sachlichen oder logischen Kritiken die man gerade bei Steam lesen kann, sorgen dafür, dass ich mir sowas nur noch sehr ungern durchlese. Gerade so Leute die meinen nach 0,2h Spielzeit eine "Kritik" zu schreiben, weil bei ihnen irgendwas nicht so funktioniert hat, wie sie es gerne hätten.

Zweites Thema Early Access. Die aller wenigsten Spieler, die EA Titel bewerten, verstehen überhaupt was EA bedeutet. Von ihrer eigenen Arroganz gefangen, werden die Publisher beschmipft, agemault und schlimmeres, weil der EA Titel nicht exakt die Features aufweist, die sie gern hätten. "...ich erwarte..." Dabei kann man bei guten Entwicklern und den meisten EA Titeln sehr genau nachlesen, was der Titel jetzt kann und was noch nicht so gut funktioniert. Scheißegal für den Internet Proll! Man sieht den Titel, schaut sich bestenfalls ein Video an und raus mit dem Geld. Wenn es dann nicht passt, ist das natürlich die Schuld des Anbieters und das Internet wird vollgeheult..wie übel man ja über den Tisch gezogen wurde...jaja..echt clever. 

Das trifft natürlich nicht auf alle zu. So ungefähr ein mal in 1000 Bewertungen ist jemand dabei, der sachlich über die Features schreibt und nicht über die Features die er, aus welchem Grund auch immer erwartet. In dem Fall lese ich auch gerne weiter, sofern das geschriebene in irgendeiner Form Logik folgt. Leider ist das die Seltenheit. Das Internet wird weiterhin hauptsächlich für Gemecker genutzt. Leute die zufrieden sind, haben selten den Drang zu schreiben. Sie spielen einfach.

Weiteres Phänomen: bewusste Kritik-Attacken. Beispiel Doom. Der überaus geniale und gut gemachte Shooter Doom, kam 2 Wochen vor finalem Release auf Steam als Beta raus. Mit ich glaube 2 Multiplayer maps und etwas Content zum anteasern. Innerhalb von 2-3 Tagen hatten sich tausende massiv negativer Reviews gesammelt. Ich war sehr verdutzt, konnte es null nachvollziehen, denn auch ich habe gespielt und war begeistert. Die Art der Reviews kann man sich vorstellen...meistens Einzeiler nach maximal 0,5h Spielzeit...davon aber massig. Kurze Recherche ergab, dass bei den Xbox und PS Portalen die Demo jedoch massenhaft sehr positive Reviews zeigt, teilweise über 90%. Komisch....
Zwei Wochen später ist das Spiel releast, und wie sich jeder halbwegs intelligente Mensch denken kann, hat sich in den zwei Wochen vor Release, quasi nichts am Spiel getan. Die Demo, die man vorher gespielt hatte, war im Content natürlich geschnitten, aber alles andere am Spiel hat sich für den Release kaum verändert. So viel ist klar. Nach dem Release wird innerhalb weniger Tage Doom mit unzähligen positiven und genialen Reviews bewertet die in die Tausender ansteigen. Frage: Warum plötzlich keine negativen Leute mehr. Wo sind die Leute die sich über alles aufgeregt haben? Im Fall von Doom wurde in den Foren und auf Reddit tatsächlich von einer Roast Aktion berichtet. Zeitgleich sollte ein Konkurrenz-Shooter rauskommen und angeblich haben hier die Konkurrenten dafür gesorgt, das Doom "zerbombt" wird. 

Neben der Arroganz der Leute, dem Desinteresse, der Ignoranz gegenüber EA gibt es aber noch etwas, was ich mit am schlimmsten finde bei den sog. "Reviews". Die Ignoranz dem Gameplay bzw. den angesagten Inhalten gegenüber. Nicht falsch verstehen, es gibt Spielemacher die natürlich Dinge anteasern..die nicht funktionieren und nicht im Spiel sind...dass man sich da aufregt, verstehe ich gut und da kann ich auch nichts gegen sagen.
Was ich aber nicht abnehmen muss, sind Leute die dem Spiel ihr eigenes Ego aufdrücken wollen und dann negative Reviews rausballern wie nichts, weil das Spiel nicht ihren persönlichen Erwartungen entspricht. Die meisten der negativen Reviews auf Steam lesen sich etwa so "...kack spiel...ich muss das und das und das machen...was soll das?" In den meisten Fällen, hätte vorheriges Lesen geholfen. Nein! Warum auch...der arrogante "Spieler" holt sich das Spiel anhand von oberflächlichen Infos oder Empfehlungen, stellt sich willkürliche Abläufe und Gameplay Elemente in den Kopf die ihm gerade passen, und wenn das Spiel das nicht hergibt, auch wenn es das niemals behauptet hat, sind die Hersteller schuld....und Betrüger...und "was ein Kack"..usw. 

Das ist mittlerweile sowas von unglaublich nervig. Solche Dinge wie "man muss in dem Spiel das machen, das mag ich nicht - Downvote" haben aus meiner Sich nichts in einer Review verloren. In den meisten Fällen resultieren die Reviews aus schlechtem Informationsverhalten des Spielers. Man liest sich nicht ein, ignoriert angekündigte Features, Storyparts, Gameplay und Bugs und folgt nur seiner Blubberblasenerwartung im Kopf und heult dann das Internet voll. Das wäre so als würde ich als jemand der Fisch hasst in ein Seafood Restaurant gehen, mich hinsetzen, mich dann aufregen, das auf meiner gemischten Platte Fisch ist...und dann im Lokal rumbrüllen wie scheiße Fisch ist.

Ich wäre dringend dafür, die Steam Bewertungen für EA Titel ganz abzuschaffen oder eben so zu ändern, das man die Features bewerten muss, per Skala. Das was momentan abläuft, ist ganz großer Mist.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Dezember 2017)

Auf User-Wertungen mit 1 oder 2 Sternen bei Amazon oder so kann man auch nix geben in sehr vielen bzw. den allermeisten Fällen. Bei den meisten solchen "Reviews/Rezessionen" kann man nur beide Hände über den Kopf zusammenschlagen bzw. mit einer davon sich an die Stirn klatschen.

Bei Steam, Metacritic und Co ist es genau der gleiche Mist. Daher geb ich auch darauf wenig bis gar nix.


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Dezember 2017)

blackout292 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das unterschreibe ich so mal. Das Wertungssystem von Steam sollte auf jeden Fall überarbeitet werden. Evtl. wäre es ja eine Möglichkeit neben den eigentlichen Reviews auch eine Art Ersteindrucks-Funktion einzubauen für Leute, die unter 2 Stunden gespielt haben. Vollwertige Reviews sollten aber nur von Leuten abgegeben werden, die das Spiel auch tatsächlich gespielt und nicht nur mal kurz 10 oder 20 Minuten angezockt und refundet haben, um dem Publisher oder Entwickler eins reinzuwürgen. Ein Wertungssystem, wo Features einzeln beurteilt werden müssen, wäre sicherlich auch eine sinnvolle Ergänzung, auch wenn die Trolle dann wahrscheinlich einfach in jeder Kategorie 0 Punkte geben würden. Aber manche werden's halt einfach nie lernen. Traurig, diese toxische Trollkultur im Internet.

*edit* Oder man verzichtet einfach ganz auf Zahlen/Sterne/was auch immer im Wertungssystem und lässt einfach Worte als Wertung arbeiten. Aber darüber werden sich wohl die Publisher nicht freuen (ein hoher Punktedurchschnitt ist halt gute Werbung) und die Trolle werden einfach "Spiel ist scheiße!" als "Argument" reinschreiben. *edit Ende*

Ich finde zwar auch, dass Review-Bombing in einigen Fällen positive Auswirkungen hatte bzw. haben kann, aber auf diese Weise sollte das nicht passieren. Das ist ja fast, als würde man nen Millionär erpressen, damit er Geld an Obdachlose, für Waisenkinder oder sonst was spendet. Das Ergebnis in ist dem Fall auch eine gute Sache, aber die Methode, wie es erreicht wurde, doch mehr als fragwürdig.


----------



## blackout292 (16. Dezember 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Das unterschreibe ich so mal. Das Wertungssystem von Steam sollte auf jeden Fall überarbeitet werden. Evtl. wäre es ja eine Möglichkeit neben den eigentlichen Reviews auch eine Art Ersteindrucks-Funktion einzubauen für Leute, die unter 2 Stunden gespielt haben. Vollwertige Reviews sollten aber nur von Leuten abgegeben werden, die das Spiel auch tatsächlich gespielt und nicht nur mal kurz 10 oder 20 Minuten angezockt und refundet haben, um dem Publisher oder Entwickler eins reinzuwürgen. Ein Wertungssystem, wo Features einzeln beurteilt werden müssen, wäre sicherlich auch eine sinnvolle Ergänzung, auch wenn die Trolle dann wahrscheinlich einfach in jeder Kategorie 0 Punkte geben würden. Aber manche werden's halt einfach nie lernen. Traurig, diese toxische Trollkultur im Internet.
> 
> *edit* Oder man verzichtet einfach ganz auf Zahlen/Sterne/was auch immer im Wertungssystem und lässt einfach Worte als Wertung arbeiten. Aber darüber werden sich wohl die Publisher nicht freuen (ein hoher Punktedurchschnitt ist halt gute Werbung) und die Trolle werden einfach "Spiel ist scheiße!" als "Argument" reinschreiben. *edit Ende*
> 
> Ich finde zwar auch, dass Review-Bombing in einigen Fällen positive Auswirkungen hatte bzw. haben kann, aber auf diese Weise sollte das nicht passieren. Das ist ja fast, als würde man nen Millionär erpressen, damit er Geld an Obdachlose, für Waisenkinder oder sonst was spendet. Das Ergebnis in ist dem Fall auch eine gute Sache, aber die Methode, wie es erreicht wurde, doch mehr als fragwürdig.



Ich stimme Dir ebenfalls zu. Haters gonna hate! Oder wie sagt man? Egal wie man das System anpasst, die Trolle werden einen weg finden ihren Rotz rauszuschleudern. Ob das wem hilft ist egal, hauptsache man streichelt das eigene Ego im Internet. Im Grunde wäre ich dafür die Bewertungen bei EA komplett rauszulassen. In den Foren steht eh genug. Die Review Taste ist viel zu leicht zu finden bei Steam. Jeder kann per Mausklick Rotz verteilen. Das ist nicht gut.

Die nächste Stufe des Hasses ist übrigens Preordern. Ein ganzes Thema voller Hass für sich  Ich habe fast das Gefühl, dass es bald die EA Reviews übermannt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. Dezember 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Bei den meisten solchen "Reviews/Rezessionen" kann man nur beide Hände über den Kopf zusammenschlagen bzw. mit einer davon sich an die Stirn klatschen.



Das tu ich auch bei Leuten, die den Unterschied zwischen Rezession und Rezension nicht kennen.


----------



## Alreech (16. Dezember 2017)

Das Problem bei Steam ist auch das man nur positive oder negative Bewertungen abgeben kann.
Eine neutrale Bewertung würde bei vielen Titeln Sinn machen, denn manche Dinge die mich an einem Spiel stören müssen für andere nicht umbedingt ein k.o. Kriterium sein.


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. Dezember 2017)

Alreech schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Steam ist auch das man nur positive oder negative Bewertungen abgeben kann.
> Eine neutrale Bewertung würde bei vielen Titeln Sinn machen, denn manche Dinge die mich an einem Spiel stören müssen für andere nicht umbedingt ein k.o. Kriterium sein.



Das ist wahr. Da muss dann der bewertende schon Punkte aufzählen, warum er jeweils so entschieden hat. Viele machen das glücklicherweise, manche aber leider auch nicht.


----------



## Orzhov (16. Dezember 2017)

Leider hat man in dem Bereich als Verbrauch nur wenige Möglichkeiten um sich kollektiv gehör zu verschaffen. Komsumverzicht und öffentliche Meinungsäußerung in Form von Reviewbombing.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (16. Dezember 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Leider hat man in dem Bereich als Verbrauch nur wenige Möglichkeiten um sich kollektiv gehör zu verschaffen. Komsumverzicht und öffentliche Meinungsäußerung in Form von Reviewbombing.


Gehör verschaffen über Frust Dinge in allen Ehren, aber wenn dann bitte in sachlicher Form wo es auch passt!

Wenn ich da bei den Produktbewertungen bei Amazon lese das das Produkt schlecht ist, weil die Lieferung lang gedauert hat, dann frag ich mich schon ob der IQ nur 2stellig ist.

Genaus dämlich ist es ein Spiel schlecht zu bewerten weil der Publisher/Entwickler irgendwelchen Vorwürfen ausgesetzt ist.


Bewertungen für andere Dinge zu missbrauchen sollte mit temporären Strafen a la Bewertungssperren geahndet werden, das Ganze dann gestaffelt um letztendlich Lernresistente ganz zu sperren.


----------



## Orzhov (16. Dezember 2017)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Gehör verschaffen über Frust Dinge in allen Ehren, aber wenn dann bitte in sachlicher Form wo es auch passt!
> 
> Wenn ich da bei den Produktbewertungen bei Amazon lese das das Produkt schlecht ist, weil die Lieferung lang gedauert hat, dann frag ich mich schon ob der IQ nur 2stellig ist.
> 
> ...



Wir reden hier aber gerade über verschiedene Dinge. Lass mich mal versuchen da etwas Klarheit reinzubringen.

1. Leute die sich bei einer Produktbewertung über den Lieferanten beschweren haben das System nicht verstanden. Wenn die Amadrone kommt sieht das vielleicht wieder anders aus.

2. Seine Meinung über ein Spiel zu ändern, basierend auf Entscheidungen die er jeweilige Publisher getroffen hat, oder trifft und die das Spiel betreffen ist legitim.

3. Leute die so weit gehen und doxings veranstalten, oder zum Mord aufrufen gehen eindeutig zu weit.


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. Dezember 2017)

> Zitat des YouTubers, der schon damals mehr als zwei Millionen Abonnenten um sich scharte: "Ich kann mich mit dem Spiel nicht wirklich auseinandersetzen, da Gleeson ein gewisses Element von Befangenheit in meinen Geist injiziert hat. Das Spiel, mit dem er zu tun hat, kann ich daher nicht fair beurteilen."


Dann sollte der Herr aber mal sein eigenes Urteilsvermögen reflektieren und ggf. auch mal überdenken. Man muss eine Person nicht mögen und man muss auch nicht mit jedem klar kommen. Schon gar nicht, wenn man mit besagter Person persönlich nichts am Hut hat. Aber am eigentlichen Produkt ändert das doch gar nichts. Das macht das Spiel keinesfalls schlechter. 

Und genau das ist mMn das größte Problem: Die Qualität der Spiele hat in vielen (User-)Bewertungen überhaupt gar keine Relevanz mehr. Bewertet wird nicht mal mehr das eigentliche Produkt, das möglicherweise sogar sehr gut sein kann, sondern das Drumherum. Sympathie oder Antipathie gegenüber einer Person oder einem Entwickler sollten in einer aber Produktbewertung überhaupt gar keine Rolle spielen. Auch nicht, dass Entwickler A oder Publisher B sich vielleicht den ein oder anderen Schnitzer hinsichtlich der Firmenpolitik erlaubt haben. Das ändert nämlich rein gar nichts am Produkt selbst. Aber leider spielt eben das in vielen Fällen eine größere Rolle, als das Produkt selbst.

EA z.B. könnte das beste Spiel aller Zeiten entwickeln, das am besten bewertete Spiel seit Beginn der Spielegeschichte. Abwechslungsreich, technisch bombe, mit hervorragenden, kreativen Aufgaben etc. Warum würde es trotzdem in der Luft zerrissen werden? Weil es von EA kommen würde. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Es mag zwar legitim sein, ein Spiel zu boykottieren, weil man kein Vertrauen mehr in Publisher X/Entwickler Y hat, keine Frage. Aber hat in einer Produktbewertung trotzdem nichts verloren und deswegen sollten die Leute, die ein Spiel aufgrund von Antipathie gegenüber der Firma nicht kaufen oder nicht mögen, lieber die Finger still halten. 

Ein weiterer Punkt: Der inflationäre Gebrauch des Wortes "Innovation". Der Begriff wird in User-Bewertungen so oft wie kaum ein anderer benutzt, ohne aber zu erörtern, WAS GENAU man sich denn anders vorgestellt hätte. Was wäre denn eine Innovation in Spiel X oder Y? Was könnte man denn neu oder anders machen? Aber das Fehlen einer solchen Erörterung macht jede Bewertung in meinen Augen unglaubwürdig und hat mit Kritik/Feedback nichts am Hut. 

Kritik/Feedback gibt man am besten mit der Sandwich-Methode ab: Positiv > negativ > positiv/was könnte man anders machen?
Aber genau das liest man leider viel zu selten.


----------



## Drake802 (16. Dezember 2017)

blackout292 schrieb:


> ...


Im Großen und ganzen gebe ich dir recht. Besonders bei EA Titeln scheinen viele nicht zu wissen was das überhaupt ist. Dazu kommt noch das eine Entwicklungszeit von mehr als 2 Jahren schon als ungewöhnlich lang empfunden wird.

Was die Sache mit der Arroganz angeht, trifft das aber auch nicht nur auf Kritiker zu. Befürworter legen auch gerne mal eine ziemliche Arroganz an den Tag. Wenn jemand nur ein Paar wenige Stunden Spielzeit hat dann ist es zu wenig. Hat jemand aber ein Paar hundert oder gar Tausend Spielstunden ist das wiederrum zu viel um Kritik bzw einen Downvote geben zu dürfen.
Es scheint immer mehr dahin zu gehen das Kritik im allgemeinen nicht erwünscht ist. Egal in welcher form. 

EDIT: Einzig deine Behauptung man müsse sich erst gründlich informieren bevor man ein Spiel kauft finde ich eher unglücklich. Trailer, Beschreibung und Tests sollten eigentlich ausreichen um zu wissen um was es geht. Man kann von niemandem erwarten das er (oder sie) erst mal Wochen lang alles durchforstet was es zu einem Spiel zu finden gibt. 




LesterPG schrieb:


> Gehör verschaffen über Frust Dinge in allen Ehren, aber wenn dann bitte in sachlicher Form wo es auch passt!
> 
> Wenn ich da bei den Produktbewertungen bei Amazon lese das das Produkt schlecht ist, weil die Lieferung lang gedauert hat, dann frag ich mich schon ob der IQ nur 2stellig ist.
> 
> ...



Er hat nur leider recht. Die Möglichkeit einen Publisher oder Entwickler zu bewerten gibt es ja nicht. Da bleibt doch nur noch die Möglichkeit seinen Unmut über die Bewertung eines Spiels kund zu tun. Selbst wenn das Spiel an sich damit gar nichts zu tun hat. Davon mal abgesehen scheint das aber oftmals die einzige möglichkeit zu sein einem Entwickler wirklich weh zu tun. Foren beiträge, Blogposts usw können einem Entwickler oder Publisher doch eigentlich völlig egal sein. Immerhin hat es keinen direckten Einfluss auf das Einkommen. Wird aber ein Spiel schlecht bewertet dann hat das sehr wohl direckte Auswirkungen auf die Einnahmen und ein Entwickler/Publisher ist eher mal bereit sich mit der Kritik zu beschäftigen. 

Auf der anderren Seite kann man von 08/15 Gamern (von denen viele sicher nicht mal Volljährig sind) nicht erwarten das sie Spieletests abliefern wie in der Fachpresse üblich. Wobei ich in zeiten von gekauften Positiven bewertungen und finanziell abhänigen Redaktionen einer Gut geschriebenen negativen Bewertung noch eher glauben schenke als einer Fanboy Bewertung in der ein Spiel zur Gottheit erhoben wird.

Die Bewertungen sind doch nichts anderres als die Persönliche Meinung auch wenn diese Bewertungen einen direckten Einfluss auf die Finanzielle Lage eines Studios haben kann ändert sich nichts daran das ALLE das recht haben zu bewerten und nicht nur die jenigen die man als würdig erachtet.

EDIT: Bei Steam hat man nur die Möglichkeit zwischen Up- und Downvote. Manchmal reicht es eben grade nicht um noch ein Upvote zu geben. Gäb es in Steam die Möglichkeit ein Mittelmaß auszuwählen würden viele Downvotes sicher weg fallen.

EDIT2: Der Vergleich mit Amazon hinkt auch. Bei Amazon gibt es wenigstens die Möglichkeit den Händler zu bewerten. Da kann man Producktabwertungen wegen dem Fehlverhalten des Händlers auch als blödsinn (dumm) bezeichnen. Bei Steam kann man aber nur das Produckt bewerten.


----------



## Orzhov (16. Dezember 2017)

Dieses "Drumherum" macht für einige Käufer aber viel aus in ihrem Entscheidungsprozess. Darum sollte man es nicht vernachlässigen.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (16. Dezember 2017)

Hach ja, die ewigen Probleme mit Nutzerwertungen. Etwas, dass eigentlich eine sinnvolle Sache ist, aber dank heutiger Möglichkeiten oft ins komplett absurde und lächerliche gezogen wird.
Egal ob Metacritic, Steam, Amazon usw. es funktioiert einfach nicht richtig. Die meisten Kritiken sind inhaltlich und ausdruckstechnisch totaler Schrott.

Beispiele?





> Good Game!





> Best Game EVAAAAA!





> GIT GUD!





> GAME IS BAD!!!!!


Diese Art von Bewertungen findet man oft auch bei f2p-Titeln..... 

Ich kann verstehen, wenn man ein Spiel nicht mag, aber Valve lässt Bewertungen stehen von Spielern, die keine Stunde gespielt haben und das Spiel eh zurückgegeben haben. Das verzerrt das ganze nochmal sehr.
Als Beispiel nehme ich da The Long Journey Home, ein Spiel das mir persönlich gefällt. Es ist schwer, gelegentlich unfair usw. aber es ist trotz allem ein gutes Spiel, das für eine bestimmte Spielerschaft gemacht wurde.
Da kommen dann Leute, die keine Ahnung haben wie das Spiel funktioniert und was es beabsichtigt, geben also einfach einen Daumen runter und schimpfen auf das Spiel.
Und diese Reviews bleiben dann einfach so stehen, auch wenn die Leute das Spiel nicht mehr besitzen. Teilweise sagen sie nicht mal, warum das Spiel nicht wirklich gefällt.
Da sagt auch einer, es ist schwer  Natürlich soll es das sein, wenn man es in fünf Minuten durch hat, dann macht es ja auch keinen Sinn....

Ich habe auch schon Spiele bewertet. Gut und schlecht, aber ich habe es immer begründet und vernünftig erklärt. Selbst dann wird man von der Community angefeindet in den Kommentaren. Besonders in den f2p-Titeln!
Ich habe mal Heroes&Generals getestet. Das Spiel ist einfach totaler Bullshit und habe 20 Stunden darin versenkt. Kleine Maps, kein Balancing, absolutes Hardcore-Gegrinde, Spielmechaniken hinter dem Grind verstecken usw. usf.
Da gab es natürlich einen Daumen runter von mir, aber die Community versteht es nicht, da ihr Spiel das beste, tollste, schönste und größte ist! 
Solche Leute kommen aber auch bei ARK, PUBG, CSGO usw. vor. Ihre Spiele sind der heilige Gral, den darf man nicht beleidigen....
Mit den ganzen Patches ist ein Spiel aber auch oft nicht mehr das gleiche, wie es zum Start war. Dann passe ich meine Reviews an und ändere den Daumen auch, wenn ich überzeugt bin, dass das Spiel es richtig gemacht hat.
Immerhin hat Steam Reviews für die letzten 30 Tage eingeführt, das gibt oft(!) einen besseren Eindruck, als die Reviews insgesamt. Aber selbst dann sind die Steam-Reviews oft immer noch Müll.

Und das es nur Daumen hoch und runter gibt hat manchmal seine Vorteile, aber auch oft genug seine Nachteile.
Früher gab es ja auch noch 1-5 Sterne auf YouTube, wurde dann aber auch abgeschafft, da es auch nicht wirklich funktioniert hat.
Und all diese Bewertungssysteme können massiv manipuliert werden! Da kann man schon für ein paar Euro sich Hunderte oder Tausende Bewertungen kaufen.
Und das Review-Bombing ist auch Unsinn. Man kann seine Kritik auch anders äußern!

Und die Influencer sind auch nicht besser, da die zur Not auch gekauft werden können bzw. zu einer besseren Wertung einfach "verführt" werden.
Aber diese Leute sind halt in der Jugend der krasse Shit und voll gut und wichtig und so.... 

Mag sein, dass ich dafür einfach zu alt bin oder mit meinen Vorstellungen an früheren Zeiten hänge, aber ich bleibe bei PC Games & Co.
Zwar mag ich mit einzelnen Tests nicht immer übereinstimmen, aber ich kann diese Meinung (meist) respektieren, da sie einen höheren Qualitätsanspruch haben, als 99,9% aller Nutzerreviews zusammen.


----------



## Drake802 (16. Dezember 2017)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass ich dafür einfach zu alt bin oder mit meinen Vorstellungen an früheren Zeiten hänge, aber ich bleibe bei PC Games & Co.
> Zwar mag ich mit einzelnen Tests nicht immer übereinstimmen, aber ich kann diese Meinung (meist) respektieren, da sie einen höheren Qualitätsanspruch haben, als 99,9% aller Nutzerreviews zusammen.


Wenn die Tests von PCGames und Co. nicht so oft den eindruck machen würde das sie von einem Fan geschieben worden wären dann würde ich solche Test auch vorziehen. 
So suche ich mir unter den 0.01% der guten Nutzerreviews zumindest eine Positive und eine Negative heraus und entscheide dann. 
Ich hab aber auch schon die Erfahrung gemacht das die gesammt Wertung auch nicht so verkehrt ist. Selbst wenn die Bewertungen meistens nur Einzeiler sind. 
Das hat natürlich nur gültigkeit solange es kein Review Bombing gegeben hat.


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. Dezember 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Dieses "Drumherum" macht für einige Käufer aber viel aus in ihrem Entscheidungsprozess. Darum sollte man es nicht vernachlässigen.



Schon klar. An sich auch legitim und ich will das niemandem absprechen. Kann ja nur sagen, wie ich persönlich das sehe. Und ich finde, es hat trotzdem im Endeffekt nichts mit dem eigentlichen Produkt zu tun. Oft genug werden eigentlich gute Spiele abgestraft, weil Leute Entwickler X und Y nicht leiden können, warum auch immer. Das ist meines Erachtens nach totaler Bullshit.


----------



## Orzhov (16. Dezember 2017)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Hach ja, die ewigen Probleme mit Nutzerwertungen. Etwas, dass eigentlich eine sinnvolle Sache ist, aber dank heutiger Möglichkeiten oft ins komplett absurde und lächerliche gezogen wird.
> Egal ob Metacritic, Steam, Amazon usw. es funktioiert einfach nicht richtig. Die meisten Kritiken sind inhaltlich und ausdruckstechnisch totaler Schrott.
> 
> Beispiele?
> ...



Du fasst hier wunderbar zusammen das es verschiedene Arten gibt wie die Leute Spiele bewerten und was Ihnen dabei wichtig ist.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Dezember 2017)

Bei Amazon steht übrigens explizit dabei, dass Lieferzeit etc. mit einfließen soll, wenn die einem eine Mail zum Bewerten nach einer Bestellung schicken. Das ist also kein Fehler des Werters sondern von Amazon selbst.


----------



## suggysug (16. Dezember 2017)

Es wird 100%ig nie wirklich faire Bewertungen geben! Weder bei Steam noch bei Amazon, wenn jemand etwas schlecht reden will schafft er es Problemlos. Vom Prinzip her finde ich das Wertungssystem gut. Aber selbst wenn es noch besser gemacht wird werden die Trolle einen Weg finden ein Produkt den Erdboden gleich platt-zu-kritisieren. Und sei es nur weil ihnen die Farbe der Verpakung nicht passt.
Ich finde man muss schon ein sehr trauriges Leben führen um derartigen Umgang mit Produkten zu rechtfertigen. 
(Das heißt nicht das negative Meinungen Tabu sind, sondern das Fairness in der Wertung wünschenswert ist.)

Selbst wenn das Problem mit den Trollen gelöst wäre, gibt's auch den Punkt das jeder anders zb ein Spiel wahr nimmt. Was dem einen stört kann jemand anderem egal sein aber genau hier finde ich es eher wichtig sich mit anderen auszutauschen (zb hier bei PCgames), wenn man sich unsicher ist, bevor man ein Produkt kauft. Selbst wenn man den Test mal nicht glauben schenken mag gibt's in der Regel hier genug Spieler die das Spiel aktiv gespielt haben oder spielen um eine faire Meinung abzugeben, das ist für mich besser als es jetzt die Wertungen auf Amazon und Co vermitteln würden.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. Dezember 2017)

Wie auch immer, we es der Name sagt, in der *Produkt*bewertung gehören keine Lieferzeiten (von Dritten! oder politische Entscheidungen oder Taten (weche das *Produkt* nicht tangieren wohlgemerkt) hinein.

Ebenso wie in ein Tests (z.B. hierbei Spellforce 3) keine persönliche Abneigung die Erzählerstimme pauschal als schlecht bewerten sollte !
Das ist übrigens ein Grund warum 2 Testredakteure besser sind als einer, auch wenn der Haupttext von einem kommt.


Wenn einer dem Publisher/Entwickler einen geigen will aus anderen Gründen, meidet man deren  Spiele und kauft sie nicht.


----------



## Drake802 (17. Dezember 2017)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, we es der Name sagt, in der *Produkt*bewertung gehören keine Lieferzeiten (von Dritten! oder politische Entscheidungen oder Taten (weche das *Produkt* nicht tangieren wohlgemerkt) hinein.


Grundsätzlich hast du recht. Zumindest bei Amazon gehören Verkäuferbewertungen nicht in die Producktbewertung



LesterPG schrieb:


> Ebenso wie in ein Tests (z.B. hierbei Spellforce 3) keine persönliche Abneigung die Erzählerstimme pauschal als schlecht bewerten sollte !
> Das ist übrigens ein Grund warum 2 Testredakteure besser sind als einer, auch wenn der Haupttext von einem kommt.


Optimalerweise sollte der eine ein Fan und der anderre eber abgeneigt sein. Das Problem wird immer sein das eine Wertung nie ganz objektiv sein wird so lange subjektive Elemente in die Wertung mit einfließen. 



LesterPG schrieb:


> Wenn einer dem Publisher/Entwickler einen geigen will aus anderen Gründen, meidet man deren  Spiele und kauft sie nicht.


Es geht ja nicht nur darum dem Publisher/Entwickler einen rein zu würgen. Zumindest bei mir ist es eher so das ich einen potentiellen Käufer über die praktiken des Entwicklers aufklähren will um zu verhindern das dieser den selben fehler macht wie ich. Ich bin sicher nicht der einzige der nicht nur auf die Qualität des Spiels selbst achtet sondern auch auf das Verhalten eines Publishers oder Entwicklers. 
Nicht umsonst besitze ich keine aktuellen Spiele von EA oder Ubisoft.
Das bedeutet natürlich nicht das ich nicht auch in die Bewertung mit rein schreibe das ich das Spiel an sich gut finde.


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. Dezember 2017)

Drake802 schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst besitze ich keine aktuellen Spiele von EA oder Ubisoft.
> Das bedeutet natürlich nicht das ich nicht auch in die Bewertung mit rein schreibe das ich das Spiel an sich gut finde.



Wenn du keine aktuellen EA- oder Ubisoft-Games besitzt, kannst du ja schlecht sagen, ob du sie gut findest oder nicht.  

Ich selbst bin freilich kein Fan von EA oder Ubisoft. Aber ich hatte beispielsweise sowohl mit Mirror's Edge: Catalyst, als auch mit Assassins Creed Origins jede Menge Spaß. Letztere ist für mich sogar unter den persönlichen Top 5 der Spiele des Jahres 2017. Völlig unabhängig davon, was ich von den Praktiken beider Publisher halte. Ich kaufe mir schlicht keine Zusatzinhalte.


----------



## Worrel (17. Dezember 2017)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Ich kann verstehen, wenn man ein Spiel nicht mag, aber Valve lässt Bewertungen stehen von Spielern, die keine Stunde gespielt haben und das Spiel eh zurückgegeben haben.


Ja und? Die haben ja einen Grund, warum die das Spiel zurückgegeben haben. So wie ich _Shadows of Mordor I _zurückgegeben hatte, weil mir was am Spiel nicht gefiel, das mir daraufhin den Spielspaß komplett verdorben hat.
Mein Kritikpunkt diesbezüglich ist ganz objektiv vorhanden. 



> Als Beispiel nehme ich da The Long Journey Home, [...]
> Da kommen dann Leute, die keine Ahnung haben wie das Spiel funktioniert und was es beabsichtigt, geben also einfach einen Daumen runter und schimpfen auf das Spiel.


Wenn das so schwer zu begreifen ist, wie das Spiel funktioniert, stellt sich mir als erstes die Frage, wie es denn um das Tutorial bestellt ist.

Es kommt ja öfters vor, daß man da nur Textwüsten präsentiert bekommt, die einem das Basiswissen vermitteln wollen. *gähn*
_Hey, Spiele sind interaktiv! Wie wäre es mal mit ein paar einleitenden Dummy Quests, in denen man die Grundzüge *praktisch *erlernt?_
Aber Hauptsache, man bekommt in jedem Shooter nochmal die Standard WASD Steuerung erklärt und daß man sich mit C ducken kann ...


----------



## moeykaner (17. Dezember 2017)

Warum ist Reviewbombing eigentlich nur auf negative Bewertungen bezogen. Es gibt genug Games, wo ich mir denke hier haben die Spieler einfach nur blind auf den Positiv-Bewertungs-Button geklickt.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Dezember 2017)

Es gibt selbsterklärende Dinge die kein Tutorial benötigen (außer für Grenzdebile und es gibt leider Dinge die manches Tutorial ausspart und die man sich entweder mühselig selbst erarbeiten muß oder damit absolut nicht zurechtkommt, weil der Gamedesigner einfach nicht begreift, daß ein Außenstehender das nicht intuitiv erkennen kann.

Daher nerven Tutorials oft nur, weil die Dinge erklären die man eh schon weiß dafür aber Dinge außen vor gelassen werden die man wenn überhaupt erst zum Spielende begriffen hat und erst dann begreift, daß das Spiel mit Wissen der Funktion ganz anders läuft.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Dezember 2017)

moeykaner schrieb:


> Warum ist Reviewbombing eigentlich nur auf negative Bewertungen bezogen. Es gibt genug Games, wo ich mir denke hier haben die Spieler einfach nur blind auf den Positiv-Bewertungs-Button geklickt.



Gibts doch, hat aber halt nen anderen Namen, Hype


----------



## MichaelG (17. Dezember 2017)

moeykaner schrieb:


> Warum ist Reviewbombing eigentlich nur auf negative Bewertungen bezogen. Es gibt genug Games, wo ich mir denke hier haben die Spieler einfach nur blind auf den Positiv-Bewertungs-Button geklickt.



Das Problem es existieren beide Extreme. Einmal die prinzipiellen Hater die aus Prinzip Daumen runter drücken (ohne substantielle Gründe hierfür zu haben sondern nur weil es z.B. Nintendo, Sony oder Microsoft ist), ebenso wie die Fanboys die prinzipiell Daumen hoch geben auch wenn es (subjektiv für mich empfunden) Crap ist (nur weil es halt von der Firma X kommt.

Das geht doch schon damit los, daß zum Beispiel XBOX-Fanboys PS-Spiele abwatschen obwohl diese gar nicht auf XBOX spielbar sind umgekehrt aber genauso PS-Fanboys XBOX-Titel schlecht bewerten. Oder prinzipielle PC-Fanboys Konsolenspiele schlecht bewerten wie umgekehrt Konsoleros PC-Spiele schlechtreden.

In der heutigen Zeit muß man sich die Reviews leider Gottes näher durchlesen und aus den Wust vorhandener Bewertungen die mit Substanz herausziehen und sich selbst eine Wertungstendenz "erarbeiten". Das ist leider so. Das gilt nicht nur für Steam, auch prinzipiell für andere Portale wie Amazon. Das kostet Zeit ist aber leider für eine Kaufentscheidung unerläßlich.

Es geht doch weiter mit Hotelbewertungen, wo die Konkurrenz Leute anstellt, um Konkurrenten gezielt schlecht zu bewerten oder umgekehrt sich selbst in den höchsten Tönen zu loben. Das ist dort doch keinen Furz anders. Nur auf andere Waren/Dienstleistungen bezogen. Hier ist es noch schwieriger, weil Lügen über Hotelketten (egal ob negativer oder positiver Art) hier nur schwer verifizierbar sind und getroffene Aussagen vom Stuhl zu hause nicht/kaum prüfbar sind. Zumal hier teils auch die Tagesform des Hotelpersonals oder eine Panne die sonst nicht vorkommt für eine Wertung ausschlaggebend gewesen sein kann.

Heute langt es eben bei weitem nicht die Auswertung der Bewertungen herzunehmen und zu sagen aha 70% positiv, 30% negativ. Nein man muß sich halt die Bewertungen genauer anschauen und die rausschmeißen die nichtssagend sind oder die Faktoren wichten, die einen nicht interessieren, die aber bei der Bewertung desjenigen den Ausschlag gegeben haben für Daumen hoch oder runter.


----------



## Orzhov (17. Dezember 2017)

Mal eine Frage an diejenigen die sich hier so massiv negativ über aktuelle Reviewsysteme aufregen. Lest Ihr denn z.B. Fachzeitschriften um euch eine eigene Meinung von einem Produkt zu bilden, oder seid ihr auch nicht anders als der Rest, lest massenweise nutzlose Kunden/Nutzwertungen und mault dann rum weil euch das nervt da es nur einen geringen Nutzen hat bei einem erhöhten Zeitaufwand?


----------



## MichaelG (17. Dezember 2017)

Es ist eine Mischung. In Fachzeitschriften findet sich nicht zu jedem Spiel ein Review. Erst Recht nicht die Produkte von kleinen Entwicklern/Indies.

Da ist man dann auf Käufer-Reviews mehr oder weniger angewiesen. 

Und manchmal fallen auch größere Spiele/Projekte aufgrund von temporär hohen Veröffentlichungszahlen in manchen Zeiträumen hinten runter und es gibt keine Reviews.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. Dezember 2017)

Kundenbewertungen sind durchaus zu gebrauchen, man muß sich einfach mal die negativen und positiven angucken und die 1-2 Zeiler pauschal überspringen um die nötigen Kernaussagen zu pro/contra zu erhalten.
Ebenso bei Magazine/Onlineplatformen um den generellen Tenor zu erfahren.

Leider ist es im Zeitalter von C&P Berichterstattung zunehmend schwerer letzteres zu trennen, da die "Konkurenzmarken" einer Unternehmensgruppe zumeist nicht die Dinge unterschiedlich angehen.
Wo man sich dann fragt wozu die unterschiedlichen Marken überhaupt, wenn nicht zur Meinungsmache.

Ist ja auch anderweilig üblich wenn ich an z.B. die zig "unterschiedlichen Waschmittelmarken" eines Konzerns denke die sich eigentlich nicht unterscheiden von der Wirkung. (bei Süssig sinds dann wenigstens Geschmackrichtungen, bei Automarken unterschiedliche Ansätze, wobei auch dort mittlerweile alles verschwimmt, siehe VW )


----------



## NOT-Meludan (17. Dezember 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ja und? Die haben ja einen Grund, warum die das Spiel zurückgegeben haben. So wie ich _Shadows of Mordor I _zurückgegeben hatte, weil mir was am Spiel nicht gefiel, das mir daraufhin den Spielspaß komplett verdorben hat.
> Mein Kritikpunkt diesbezüglich ist ganz objektiv vorhanden.



Ja, das sei unbenommen, aber wer ein Spiel keine zwei Stunden spielt und es dann zurückgibt, hat für mich kein Recht einfach negativ zu bewerten, nur weil das Spiel einem so nicht passt.
(Ausgenommen seien jetzt mal völlig verbuggte/unspielbare Spiele und der wirklich offensichtliche Schund, der auf Steam so angeboten wird)
So objektiv sollte man da immer noch sein. Ich mag auch nicht jedes Spiel, aber es deswegen gleich schlecht bewerten, nur weil es mir persönlich nicht gefällt, dass ist Unsinn.
Ich kann zumindest erkennen, ob ein Spiel gut, vernünftig oder einfach nur schlecht ist, auch wenn es mich persönlich überhaupt nicht anspricht oder gefällt.
Und Objektivität ist die Grundlage einer jeden guten/brauchbaren Bewertung. Das ist nicht unbedingt leicht, aber wer das nicht kann, sollte besser auch nicht bewerten.



> Wenn das so schwer zu begreifen ist, wie das Spiel funktioniert, stellt sich mir als erstes die Frage, wie es denn um das Tutorial bestellt ist.
> 
> Es kommt ja öfters vor, daß man da nur Textwüsten präsentiert bekommt, die einem das Basiswissen vermitteln wollen. *gähn*
> _Hey, Spiele sind interaktiv! Wie wäre es mal mit ein paar einleitenden Dummy Quests, in denen man die Grundzüge *praktisch *erlernt?_
> Aber Hauptsache, man bekommt in jedem Shooter nochmal die Standard WASD Steuerung erklärt und daß man sich mit C ducken kann ...



Das ist genau so, als wenn man sagt: Dark Souls ist zu schwer. Ein Argument, das an Lächerlichkeit nicht zu überbieten ist. Immer jammern alle, dass man bei allem an die Hand genommen wird und wenn es dann mal nicht so ist, dann heulen auch wieder alle los.
Es gibt ein knappes Tutorial, das einem die Grundzüge erklärt, die Steuerung muss man aber ein paar mal üben, dann geht das viel einfacher von der Hand. Das Spiel erklärt dir auch nicht viel, du sollst es selber herausfinden und dadurch lernen. Das macht den Reiz und Spaß am Spiel aus. Nur weil einem das nicht passt, macht es ein Spiel zu keinem schlechten Spiel.
Nur weil einem ein Spielprinzip nicht zusagt, gibt es keinem einen Grund einfach zu sagen: Das Spiel ist scheiße!

Ich würde mir z.B. nie anmaßen ein Project Cars, F1 XXXX, GT oder ähnliches zu bewerten, da mir diese Spiel nicht zusagen und ich schlicht und ergreifen kein Interesse daran habe.
Kann mir ja bei Bedarf mal die Spiele auf Steam kaufen, 15 Minuten spielen, negativ bewerten und dann zurückgeben. Ist ja vollkommen legitim und meine Meinung ist total wichtig und richtig, gelle?


----------



## MichaelG (17. Dezember 2017)

Eben. Wenn ich zum Beispiel das Genre SciFi nicht mag ist es unfair ein SciFi-Spiel zu holen, es dann zu stornieren und (ab hier wird es unpassend) pauschal zu schreiben es ist Schrott, ohne dies substantiell zu begründen.

Denn bezüglich Grafik, Storytelling, Charakteren, Quests, Kampfmechaniken kann das Spiel gut sein, aber der Bewerter bügelt es wegen dem Setting ab.

Was ich gerechtfertigt ansehe, wenn ein Spiel offensichtliche Mängel aufweist oder dank Lootboxen oder Microtransaktionen aktiv in Spieleprogressing/Spielebalancing eingegriffen wird. Dann sehe ich negative Bewertungstendenzen als gerechtfertigt an.


Bei Steam fehlt mir eine Abstufung. Auf dem Ersten Blick gibt es nur Hop/Top. 

Ich wäre dafür, a) das Bewertungssystem auf ein Zahlensystem umzustellen (1-5/5 oder 1-10/10) und b) zu verhindern, daß Leute ein Spiel bewerten dürfen die das nur 5 oder 10 Minuten gespielt haben. Es sei denn die Begründung sind eine nachweisbare Unspielbarkeit (Steam sammelt Reviews und schaltet diese besonderen erst frei wenn sich die Angaben einer Unspielbarkeit durch weitere Bewerter bestätigt werden; nicht nur von 2-3 Mann).


----------



## Orzhov (17. Dezember 2017)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Ja, das sei unbenommen, aber wer ein Spiel keine zwei Stunden spielt und es dann zurückgibt, hat für mich kein Recht einfach negativ zu bewerten, nur weil das Spiel einem so nicht passt.
> (Ausgenommen seien jetzt mal völlig verbuggte/unspielbare Spiele und der wirklich offensichtliche Schund, der auf Steam so angeboten wird)
> So objektiv sollte man da immer noch sein. Ich mag auch nicht jedes Spiel, aber es deswegen gleich schlecht bewerten, nur weil es mir persönlich nicht gefällt, dass ist Unsinn.
> Ich kann zumindest erkennen, ob ein Spiel gut, vernünftig oder einfach nur schlecht ist, auch wenn es mich persönlich überhaupt nicht anspricht oder gefällt.
> Und Objektivität ist die Grundlage einer jeden guten/brauchbaren Bewertung. Das ist nicht unbedingt leicht, aber wer das nicht kann, sollte besser auch nicht bewerten.



Ich möchte dir hier bei zwei Punkten wiedersprechen.

1. Perfekte Objektivität können dir nur Maschinen bieten die dann sachlich Daten ausspucken.

2. Meiner Meinung nach ist es legitim ein Spiel oder etwas anderes schlecht zu bewerten. Unabhängig davon ob man es 2, 10 oder meinetwegen 200 Stunden gespielt hat. Gerade bei sehr kurzer Spielzeit wird es doch einen sehr guten Grund dafür geben und ich finde den muss man dann auch zur Sprache bringen. So hab ich z.B. Agents of Mayhem nach weniger als zwei Stunden zurückgegeben, einfach weil es unglaublich langweilig  war. Es mag zwar technisch bis zu dem Punkt sauber gewesen sein, aber wenn ich beim spielen einpenne spricht es nicht dafür das ich gut unterhalten wurde. Ich hab es mir zwar gespart für das Ding noch ein Review zu klöppeln, aber ich kann es auch nachvollziehen wenn die Leute lieber kurz und knackig wiedergeben warum sie wie jetzt wie bewertet haben, anstatt langweilige Traktate zu verfassen.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Dezember 2017)

Dann sollte man aber begründen warum man so bewertet und nicht. Scheiß Game 1Elf!!!!!! schreiben. Mit einer sinnvollen Begründung nehme ich ein Review/eine Meinung erst Ernst. Bzw. wenn einer schreibt scheiß Konsolenspiel kann ich das ebenso wenig ernst nehmen. Wenn sollte er schon schreiben was ihn stört (die Qualität des Ports, die Steuerung was auch immer). Genauso umgekehrt wenn einer schreibt: Best Game Ever! Tolle Aussage ohne Begründungen für diese Einschätzung.

Das Problem ist gerade, daß bei Portalen wie Steam und Co. Reviews sehr oft daran kranken, daß irgendwelche (sorry) Idioten nur irgendwelche substanzlosen Hater- oder auch Fanboy-Kommentare (ist das gleiche nur die andere Seite der Medaille) loswerden wollen statt ihre Einschätzung versuchen konstruktiv zu begründen, warum sie ein Spiel als schlecht oder gut empfinden und einen Refund gestellt haben oder gleich zum nächsten DLC greifen. Teils schon nur als Begründung, daß das Spiel von EA oder Ubisoft ist und es deshalb Schrott sein muß, umgekehrt von Valve alles automatisch top sein muß. Was defacto Blödsinn ist. Entscheidend ist immer noch der Zustand, der abgelieferte Content etc. pp., die Spielbarkeit und Progression mit oder ohne externe Beeinflussungen (Stichwort Lootboxen), egal von wem das Spiel kommt. Über was ich mich aufregen kann und diese negativ bewerten sind die Monetarisierungsmodule in Spielen, wenn diese Einfluß auf das Spielerlebnis haben. Auch wenn mir die Microtransaktionen in AC nicht gefallen, werde ich diese dem Spiel nicht negativ anlasten, weil diese keinerlei Auswirkungen auf Spielerlebnis und Fortschritt haben. Anders als es bei anderen Titeln (gewesen) ist oder immer noch implementiert ist. Oder wenn z.B. ein SP versprochen wird und dann am Ende nur 3-4 h SP vorhanden sind (wie bei SW BF2, was sich durch den DLC glücklicherweise relativiert hat und durch weitere Ergänzungen noch weiter verbessern kann; ebenso wie die abgeschalteten Kristalle/kaufbaren Lootboxen)

Liegt es an dem Alter der Gamer oder deren fehlenden Intellekt ? Oder stelle ich an ein Review/eine Bewertung einfach persönlich zu hohe Anforderungen ? Ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt nicht.

Aber ich persönlich möchte in einer Bewertung erfahren, warum jemand ein Spiel schlecht bewertet. Wo er die Schwachpunkte sieht oder die positiven Aspekte. Was seine Beweggründe/Motive sind, worauf der Bewerter Wert legt. Was ihn an dem Spiel gefallen hat und was verärgert. Erst dann ergibt ein Review/eine Bewertung für mich einen Sinn. Ohne Angaben hierzu ist für mich eine Wertung wertlos. 

Und wie gesagt: Wenn jemand ein Setting absolut nicht mag, ist es für mich kein Grund für eine negative Bewertung. Er weiß beim Kauf, worauf er sich einläßt und das kann meiner Meinung nach nicht als Begründung herhalten, etwas schlecht zu bewerten. Er hat diese Situation dann ja regelrecht provoziert. Das wäre das gleiche als würde ich mir Dschungelcamp oder ähnliche TV-Produktionen anschauen (Bitte eine beliebige TV-Produktion mit Scripted Reality Elementen aus dem Free-TV einsetzen) und mich dann über den damit in Verbindung stehenden IQ-Tiefflug (obwohl berechtigt) aufregen. Die Zielgruppe versteht das eh nicht und die anderen schauen das nicht an. Und wie gesagt für die Zielgruppe dieser Sendungen zählen andere "Werte".

Anders wäre es wenn der Bewerter eines SciFi-Spiels schreibt, daß ihm das Storytelling, die Steuerung/Handling, Quests nicht zusagen. Dinge die man vorher nicht wirklich wissen kann. Aber sich als ein ausgemachter SciFi-"Hasser" z.B. ein Mass Effect oder ein anderes SciFi-Spiel zu kaufen um es dann zu bewerten: Scheiß SciFi (Daumen Runter). Das ist für mich dann keine sinnvolle und eine ungerechtfertigte Bewertung und hat in einem Review nichts verloren. Derjenige hat von vornherein gewußt, daß das Setting ein SciFi-Setting ist und kein Setting was historisch ist oder in der Neuzeit spielt. Und vor allen Dingen ein Setting was er nicht mag. 

Das ist genauso als kaufe ich mir als Fußballhasser z.B. FIFA und beschwere mich dann darüber, daß ich in dem Spiel Fußball spielen muß. Ich mag auch keine Rosamunde Pilcher Filme und auch keine Tatort-Verfilmungen (Prahl/Liefers mal außen vor). Ich mag kein Pokemon, habe nichts übrig für die klassischen Groschen-Liebesromane. Deshalb werde ich diese Dinge/deren Inhalt mit Sicherheit auch nicht bewerten. Weil mir diese Settings/Romane einfach nicht zusagen und ich aus diesem Grund Abstand von denen halte.

Oder wenn jemand ein Spiel kauft bei dem die Hardwarevorraussetzungen bekannt sind, dessen System diese aber nicht oder nur mit hängen und würgen erfüllt (das bezieht sich jetzt mal explizit auf die PC-Version; die Konsolen sind eine gesonderte Baustelle) und sich dann darüber beschwert, daß das Spiel unter Ultra-Einstellungen nicht oder schlecht spielbar ist bzw. er kein 4K oder den VR-Modus spielen kann statt froh zu sein, daß das Spiel mit unteren/mittleren Details einigermaßen spielbar ist.


----------



## Orzhov (17. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Dann sollte man aber begründen warum man so bewertet und nicht. Scheiß Game 1Elf!!!!!! schreiben. Mit einer sinnvollen Begründung nehme ich ein Review/eine Meinung erst Ernst. Bzw. wenn einer schreibt scheiß Konsolenspiel kann ich das ebenso wenig ernst nehmen. Wenn sollte er schon schreiben was ihn stört (die Qualität des Ports, die Steuerung was auch immer). Genauso umgekehrt wenn einer schreibt: Best Game Ever! Tolle Aussage ohne Begründungen für diese Einschätzung.
> 
> Das Problem ist gerade, daß bei Portalen wie Steam und Co. Reviews sehr oft daran kranken, daß irgendwelche (sorry) Idioten nur irgendwelche substanzlosen Hater- oder auch Fanboy-Kommentare (ist das gleiche nur die andere Seite der Medaille) loswerden wollen statt ihre Einschätzung versuchen konstruktiv zu begründen, warum sie ein Spiel als schlecht oder gut empfinden und einen Refund gestellt haben oder gleich zum nächsten DLC greifen. Teils schon nur als Begründung, daß das Spiel von EA oder Ubisoft ist und es deshalb Schrott sein muß, umgekehrt von Valve alles automatisch top sein muß. Was defacto Blödsinn ist. Entscheidend ist immer noch der Zustand, der abgelieferte Content etc. pp., die Spielbarkeit und Progression mit oder ohne externe Beeinflussungen (Stichwort Lootboxen), egal von wem das Spiel kommt. Über was ich mich aufregen kann und diese negativ bewerten sind die Monetarisierungsmodule in Spielen, wenn diese Einfluß auf das Spielerlebnis haben. Auch wenn mir die Microtransaktionen in AC nicht gefallen, werde ich diese dem Spiel nicht negativ anlasten, weil diese keinerlei Auswirkungen auf Spielerlebnis und Fortschritt haben. Anders als es bei anderen Titeln (gewesen) ist oder immer noch implementiert ist. Oder wenn z.B. ein SP versprochen wird und dann am Ende nur 3-4 h SP vorhanden sind (wie bei SW BF2, was sich durch den DLC glücklicherweise relativiert hat und durch weitere Ergänzungen noch weiter verbessern kann; ebenso wie die abgeschalteten Kristalle/kaufbaren Lootboxen)
> 
> ...



Je mehr du über das Thema schreibst, umso mehr habe ich das Gefühl du quälst dich selber sehr mit diesen Reviews. Lies sie doch einfach nicht wenn du sie so schlecht findest und denk nicht weiter drüber nach.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (17. Dezember 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ich möchte dir hier bei zwei Punkten wiedersprechen.
> 
> 1. Perfekte Objektivität können dir nur Maschinen bieten die dann sachlich Daten ausspucken.
> 
> 2. Meiner Meinung nach ist es legitim ein Spiel oder etwas anderes schlecht zu bewerten. Unabhängig davon ob man es 2, 10 oder meinetwegen 200 Stunden gespielt hat. Gerade bei sehr kurzer Spielzeit wird es doch einen sehr guten Grund dafür geben und ich finde den muss man dann auch zur Sprache bringen. So hab ich z.B. Agents of Mayhem nach weniger als zwei Stunden zurückgegeben, einfach weil es unglaublich langweilig  war. Es mag zwar technisch bis zu dem Punkt sauber gewesen sein, aber wenn ich beim spielen einpenne spricht es nicht dafür das ich gut unterhalten wurde. Ich hab es mir zwar gespart für das Ding noch ein Review zu klöppeln, aber ich kann es auch nachvollziehen wenn die Leute lieber kurz und knackig wiedergeben warum sie wie jetzt wie bewertet haben, anstatt langweilige Traktate zu verfassen.



Bei Punkt Eins hast du wohl durchaus recht, aber man kann sich trotz aller persönlicher Vorstellung etc. ein Spiel bestmöglich objektiv bewerten.
Auch ich mag Spiele mal sehr oder absolut gar nicht. Trotzdem traue ich mir ein recht objektives Urteil zu einem Spiel zu, evtl. mit kleineren Unterschieden bei Bewertungen.
COD WW2 ist für mich z.B. kein gutes Spiel. Technisch gut umgesetzt, es funktioniert auch, aber es hat Punkte die mir sauer aufstoßen.
Würde ich das Spiel als schlecht bezeichnen? Nein, aber ich würde es auch nicht als die Offenbarung schlechthin bezeichnen.
Die Wertung hier bei PC Games ist für mein persönlichen Geschmack zu hoch. In einem 70er-Bereich wäre es wohl besser aufgehoben, aber das sind dann halt die subjektiven Vorstellungen.

Zu Punkt Zwei. Es ist sicherlich legitim ein Spiel schlecht zu bewerten oder gut, aber man sollte es verdammt nochmal vernünftig begründen können. Nur weil ein Spiel oder das Prinzip einem persönlich nicht gefällt, kann man nicht einfach einen Daumen nach unten geben. Dann soll man es zurückgeben und einfach nix dazu sagen in einem Review.
Bei Steam bleiben die Wertungen trotzdem stehen, selbst nach 5 Minuten Spielzeit und einer Artikulation, da denkt man, die Menschheit bewegt sich auf dem Sprachniveau eines Neandertalers.
Man muss ja keine wissenschaftliche Abhandlung draus machen, aber einen vernünftigen kurzen Text sollte man schon schreiben können.
Selbst in positiven Reviews gebe ich Negativpunkte an. Und lobe das Spiel nicht über den grünen Klee. Und in negativen Reviews gebe ich die positiven Punkte an und versuche ein möglichst objektives Bild vom Spiel zu zeigen.
Und die Community liebt es ja auch bei den Bewertungen zu trollen und jeden Unsinn hochzuwählen. Valve drückt sich ja vor der Aufgabe die Reviews zu kuratieren. Man vertraut ja auf den Schwarm


----------



## Drake802 (17. Dezember 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wenn du keine aktuellen EA- oder Ubisoft-Games besitzt, kannst du ja schlecht sagen, ob du sie gut findest oder nicht.
> 
> Ich selbst bin freilich kein Fan von EA oder Ubisoft. Aber ich hatte beispielsweise sowohl mit Mirror's Edge: Catalyst, als auch mit Assassins Creed Origins jede Menge Spaß. Letztere ist für mich sogar unter den persönlichen Top 5 der Spiele des Jahres 2017. Völlig unabhängig davon, was ich von den Praktiken beider Publisher halte. Ich kaufe mir schlicht keine Zusatzinhalte.



Ich dachte eigentlich das es offensichtlich wäre das der letzte Satz nichts mit dem davor zu tun haben kann.
Wirklich bewerten kann ich natürlich nur Spiele die ich selbst gespielt habe. 

Wenn durch Berichterstattung heraus kommt das ein Entwickler in einem Spiel was eingebaut hat was ich nicht mag dann erlaube ich mir schon noch das Urteil das ich es deswegen nicht kaufen würde.
Damit hier nicht wieder ein missverständniss ensteht ... das gilt natürlich nur für Spiele an denen ich ansonsten auch Interesse gehabt hätte. 
Ich gehe deswegen aber sicher nicht auf Metacritic und gebe dem Spiel eine möglichst schlechte Bewertung.

Wenn ich die vorgehensweise eines Publishers oder Entwicklers nicht unterstützen will dann reicht es mir nicht einfach nur keine Zusatzinhalte zu kaufen. Damit würde er ja trozdem noch das Geld durch das verkaufte Spiel von mir erhalten. Wenn ich was grundsetzliches gegen einen Publisher habe dann bin ich auch Konsequent und verzichte komplett auf dessen Spiele. 
Ich will natürlich nicht ausschließen das sich das nicht irgendwann wieder ändern kann. 

Ich habe mich bisher nur einmal an einem Review Bombing beteiligt und das war als Studio Wildcard die bezahl DLC noch wärend der EA Phase von ARK veröffentlicht hatte.
Bis dahin war meine Bewertung des Spiels selbst trotz vieler Mängel (die ja ganz normal in einer EA Phase sind) immer eher Positiv. Nach dem Payed DLC habe ich bei Steam die Bewertung auf negativ gestellt, erklährt das ich das Vorgehen von WC ziemlich daneben finde, das eigentliche Spiel trozdem eher positiv bewerte. 

Hätte ich die Möglichkeit gehabt WC selbst zu Bewerten hätte ich es lieber ohne bezug auf ARK gemacht.


----------



## suggysug (17. Dezember 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an diejenigen die sich hier so massiv negativ über aktuelle Reviewsysteme aufregen. Lest Ihr denn z.B. Fachzeitschriften um euch eine eigene Meinung von einem Produkt zu bilden, oder seid ihr auch nicht anders als der Rest, lest massenweise nutzlose Kunden/Nutzwertungen und mault dann rum weil euch das nervt da es nur einen geringen Nutzen hat bei einem erhöhten Zeitaufwand?



Weder noch, ich kauf, spiel es und mach mir ein eigenes Bild davon bevor ich mir eine wirkliche Meinung bilde.


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. Dezember 2017)

Drake802 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die vorgehensweise eines Publishers oder Entwicklers nicht unterstützen will dann reicht es mir nicht einfach nur keine Zusatzinhalte zu kaufen. Damit würde er ja trozdem noch das Geld durch das verkaufte Spiel von mir erhalten. Wenn ich was grundsetzliches gegen einen Publisher habe dann bin ich auch Konsequent und verzichte komplett auf dessen Spiele.
> Ich will natürlich nicht ausschließen das sich das nicht irgendwann wieder ändern kann.



Soll heißen, ich bin inkonsequent, weil ich mir Spiele kaufe, aber keine Zusatzinhalte zu eben diesen Spielen? 

Ich hege keinen Groll gegen irgendwelche Entwickler/Publisher. Ob nun EA, Ubisoft, Activision oder andere...mir ist das Wumpe, ehrlich gesagt. Ich sehe es kritisch, ganz klar. Aber sowas wie Abneigung oder gar Hass? Nö. Warum auch? Die bringen trotzdem öfter mal gute Produkte auf den Markt und zeige mein Gefallen gern, indem ich die Spiele kaufe. Aber nur dafür gebe ich mein Geld aus. Für DLCs habe ich bisher SEHR SELTEN mal Geld ausgegeben. Für Mikrotransaktionen oder Lootboxen oder what ever noch nie und das bleibt auch so. 

Und wenn es doch mal zu bunt damit getrieben wird, kaufe ich mir ein Spiel eben gar nicht. z.B. Middle Earth: Shadow of War. Vielleicht nagel ich mein Hobby (Gaming) eben auch ganz an den Nagel, wenn ich merke, dass es wirklich überhand nimmt...was ja zum Glück noch nicht der Fall ist. :p




suggysug schrieb:


> Weder noch, ich kauf, spiel es und mach mir ein eigenes Bild davon bevor ich mir eine wirkliche Meinung bilde.


Dann ist aber die Gefahr eines Fehlkaufs ziemlich hoch. Sich nicht auf die Meinung anderer verlassen kann auch mal nach hinten losgehen.
Meistens ist ziemlich deutlich, ob wer ein Fanboy oder Hater ist. Dass man da keine hilfreiche Kritik zu einem Spiel erwarten kann, ist klar. Daher halte ich mich auch meist an die Tests von PCGames (die in der Regel größtenteils mit meiner pers. Wertung einher gehen) und an User, die sowohl Pro, als auch Contra-Punkte abgeben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Dezember 2017)

Die Sache mit User-Reviews ist immer eine sehr zweischneidige Sache. Nur die Wenigsten - also prozentual betrachtet - können tatsächlich als sachlich und fundiert begründet verstanden werden, während der Rest nur als übertriebenes Fan-Geblubber (die nicht mal einen Spur von kritikwürdigen Ansätzen erwähnen) und Grundlos-Hater-Gesülze (blosses Niedermachen des Spiels, sonst nix dahinter) durchgeht oder mit der eigentlichen Sache (sprich dem Spiel) ans sich kaum was zu tun hat.

Natürlich haben Otto-Normal-Gamer das Recht ihre Meinung kund zu tun, aber auf den Gesamt-Noten-Spiegel eines Spiels der sich eben durch diesen Mischmasch an grenzwertigen Reviews ergibt darf man sich heutzutage nicht verlassen. Man fährt besser damit wenn man sich ein wenig durch den Review-Urwald durchliest und sich nur an vernünftige Einzelwertungen orientiert. Lange Review-Texte sind da schon vielsagender als grobe EInzeiler. Und wenn nicht hat man immer noch das Spielemagazin seines Vertrauens. 

Persönlich finde ich jedoch beide Seiten gleichermaßen wichtig. Zuviel Lobhudelei die auch vereinzelnd z.B. bei PCG auftaucht - sorry, liebe PCG-Redaktion  -  darf oder muss man sogar hin und wieder mit User-Kritiken vergleichen, nur so bekommt man ein genaueres Bild von dem wie das Spiel im Schnitt abschneidet. Genauso umgekehrt, also auch bei überzogenen Schlechtnoten, sonst verpasst man eigentlich recht gute Titel die nur beim jeweiligen Redaktionstester kaum Begeisterungsstürme entfacht haben.


----------



## Orzhov (17. Dezember 2017)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Bei Punkt Eins hast du wohl durchaus recht, aber man kann sich trotz aller persönlicher Vorstellung etc. ein Spiel bestmöglich objektiv bewerten.
> Auch ich mag Spiele mal sehr oder absolut gar nicht. Trotzdem traue ich mir ein recht objektives Urteil zu einem Spiel zu, evtl. mit kleineren Unterschieden bei Bewertungen.
> COD WW2 ist für mich z.B. kein gutes Spiel. Technisch gut umgesetzt, es funktioniert auch, aber es hat Punkte die mir sauer aufstoßen.
> Würde ich das Spiel als schlecht bezeichnen? Nein, aber ich würde es auch nicht als die Offenbarung schlechthin bezeichnen.
> ...



Ich denke beim Ersten Punkt stimmen wir so weit überein was Objektivität betrifft.

Beim zweiten Punkt kann ich dich auch weitestgehend verstehen und was du von einem Review erwartest ist total verständlich. Von diesen Anforderungen habe ich mich schon vor einiger Zeit entfernt, da bei Steam oft auch Kinder und andere Minderjährige Reviews schreiben und da entsprechende Fähigkeiten noch nicht so ausgeprägt sind. Oder die Leute sind einfach nicht die hellsten.


----------



## suggysug (17. Dezember 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Dann ist aber die Gefahr eines Fehlkaufs ziemlich hoch. Sich nicht auf die Meinung anderer verlassen kann auch mal nach hinten losgehen.
> Meistens ist ziemlich deutlich, ob wer ein Fanboy oder Hater ist. Dass man da keine hilfreiche Kritik zu einem Spiel erwarten kann, ist klar. Daher halte ich mich auch meist an die Tests von PCGames (die in der Regel größtenteils mit meiner pers. Wertung einher gehen) und an User, die sowohl Pro, als auch Contra-Punkte abgeben.



Ich bin ein Gamer von Herzen, würde ich mich von jegwediger Meinung beirren lassen hätte ich viele Spiele nicht mal mit dem Hintern ansehen dürfen die ich schon gespielt hab.
ZB: Mass Effect Andromeda, es hatte viele Probleme grade zum Release und trotzdem hat mir das Spiel durchaus viel Freude bereitet, hätte ich aber mich da auf die Tests und Meinungen verlassen hätte ich das verpasst.

Das bedeutet nicht das ich jetzt jedes Spiel kaufe, aber wenn mich das Spiel interessiert informier ich mich soweit das ich weiß worum es überhaupt im Spiel geht. Nicht mehr, Tests oder Meinungen sind für mich bis dahin gar nicht relevant.
Und ja es gibt auch mal Flops drunter wie NoManSky aber so gesehen hab ich wirklich wenig Spiele was ich als kompletten Fehlkauf bezeichnen würde.

Warum jucken mich dann überhaupt die Bewertungen eigentlich? Der Fairness halber. Nur weil jemand etwas kritisiert oder lobt muss das nicht gleich stimmen. Deswegen ist es eben (auch für mich) wichtig darüber zu reden und Argumentieren was toll oder schlecht ist. Woraus dann andere die sich unsicher sind eine Meinung bilden können.
(Genau das passiert ja auch in den Comments unter den meisten Tests bei PCG, woran gerade Menschen durchaus profitieren wenn sie Unsicher sind und auch mit der Testwertung nicht viel anfangen können.

Komplett schützt es nicht vom Fehlkauf weil jeder andere Prioritäten setzt, aber ich finde es besser als die Amazon oder Steam Wertungen.


----------



## Drake802 (17. Dezember 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Soll heißen, ich bin inkonsequent, weil ich mir Spiele kaufe, aber keine Zusatzinhalte zu eben diesen Spielen?


Meiner Meinung nach schon. Wenn du nur auf die Zusatzinhalte verzichtest gibst du dem Entwickler ja eher zu verstehen das er nur das Gameplay entsprechend anpassen müsste damit du irgend wann doch mal Geld in Zusatzinhalte investierst. Das du erst dann auf das ganze Spiel verzichtest kann ein Publisher daraus ja erst mal nicht ableiten. Es sei denn es passiert genau das was bei SWBF2 passiert ist. 



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich hege keinen Groll gegen irgendwelche Entwickler/Publisher. Ob nun EA, Ubisoft, Activision oder andere...mir ist das Wumpe, ehrlich gesagt. Ich sehe es kritisch, ganz klar. Aber sowas wie Abneigung oder gar Hass? Nö. Warum auch? Die bringen trotzdem öfter mal gute Produkte auf den Markt und zeige mein Gefallen gern, indem ich die Spiele kaufe. Aber nur dafür gebe ich mein Geld aus. Für DLCs habe ich bisher SEHR SELTEN mal Geld ausgegeben. Für Mikrotransaktionen oder Lootboxen oder what ever noch nie und das bleibt auch so.


Ich hasse auch keinen Publisher nur weil er mist baut. Es ist eine Firma die mein Hobby bedient aber nichts was ich zum überleben bräuchte. Ich ärgere mich dann aber schon und mache dem Ärger auch entsprechend Luft. 


RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und wenn es doch mal zu bunt damit getrieben wird, kaufe ich mir ein Spiel eben gar nicht. z.B. Middle Earth: Shadow of War. Vielleicht nagel ich mein Hobby (Gaming) eben auch ganz an den Nagel, wenn ich merke, dass es wirklich überhand nimmt...was ja zum Glück noch nicht der Fall ist. :p


Das ist der Grund warum ich grundsätzlich verzichte. Wäre jeder so konsequent gewesen und hätte (SP) Spiele mit Lootboxen und MTs erst gar nicht gekauft, dann wäre kein Publisher auf die Idee gekommen das Gameplay entsprechend anzupassen. 

Das ist aber nur meine Persönliche Meinung dazu! Eigentlich gehört das Thema auch nicht hier hin


----------



## MichaelG (17. Dezember 2017)

Ich denke eher man probiert nunmehr auf dem mobile Gamingsektor erfolgreiche Mechaniken im Vollpreis-Gamingsektor zu etablieren.

FIFA mit seinen Cards war vorher eine Ausnahme. Jetzt versucht man das System breit und über die Genres hinweg im „normalen“ Gamingsektor auszurollen und hat sich hierbei das erste blaue Auge geholt (SW BF2).

Ich bezweifle aber stark, daß die Firmen trotz des Achtungserfolgs einer Rücknahme der Lootboxen durch EA jetzt schon aufgeben. Die starten sicher einen neuen Anlauf. Dafür ist diese Einnahmequelle schlichtweg zu verführerisch und potentiell lukrativ. 

Insbesondere auf dem asiatischen Markt, der diese Mechaniken am ehesten kritiklos geschluckt hat. Dort kauft man Skins, Lootboxen und Co. wie blöd für umgerrchnet hunderte Euro und regt sich darüber nicht auf. Das will man am liebsten generell weltweit erreichen.

Ich denke schon die Firmen merken ob jemand nur ein Spiel kauft oder auch den „neuen Content“. Daher ist die Contentverweigerung schon eine Strafe. 

Aber warum soll ich mich z.B. selbst bestrafen und AC Origins nicht kaufen, wo die Microtransaktionen bei einer Ignorierung der gleichen keinerlei Auswirkungen auf das Spielerlebnis haben?

Daher merken die Firmen das Embargo von Micros und Lootboxen schon. Trotz Spielekauf.


----------



## lars9401 (17. Dezember 2017)

blackout292 schrieb:


> Ich stimme Dir ebenfalls zu. Haters gonna hate! Oder wie sagt man? Egal wie man das System anpasst, die Trolle werden einen weg finden ihren Rotz rauszuschleudern. Ob das wem hilft ist egal, hauptsache man streichelt das eigene Ego im Internet. Im Grunde wäre ich dafür die Bewertungen bei EA komplett rauszulassen. In den Foren steht eh genug. Die Review Taste ist viel zu leicht zu finden bei Steam. Jeder kann per Mausklick Rotz verteilen. Das ist nicht gut.
> 
> Die nächste Stufe des Hasses ist übrigens Preordern. Ein ganzes Thema voller Hass für sich  Ich habe fast das Gefühl, dass es bald die EA Reviews übermannt.



Hab jetzt nicht alle Kommentare gelsen, vielleicht gibt es die Antwort ja schon.

Kann man denn bei Steam in Zukunft nicht irgendwo einstellen, dass man erst eine Bewertung verfassen darf, wenn man einen bestimmen Erfolg im Spiel erhalten hat ? Zum Beispiel immer erst dann, wenn man das Spiel wirklich durchgespielt hat und den letzten automatischen Erfolg bekommen hat. Dann würden diese ganzen "Ich hab nur ein paar Minuten-gespielt, bewerte aber das ganze Spiel"-Berwertungen wegfallen.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Dezember 2017)

Dann würden die Gamer die das Spiel wegen Bugs nicht durchspielen können oder wegen ständiger CTD einen Refund gestellt haben gar nicht werten. Das wäre dann ein zweischneidiges Schwert. 

Es wäre schon vorteilhaft wenn Angestellte bei Steam Reviews prüfen würden und auf dem ersten Blick und offensichtlich erkennbaren Schmarrn wie Best Game evar oder Crap einfach löschen. Das würde die Reviews schon stark entzerren. Dazu langt aber wohl die Personaldecke hinten und vorn nicht.


----------



## moeykaner (17. Dezember 2017)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> [...]Das ist genau so, als wenn man sagt: Dark Souls ist zu schwer. Ein Argument, das an Lächerlichkeit nicht zu überbieten ist. Immer jammern alle, dass man bei allem an die Hand genommen wird und wenn es dann mal nicht so ist, dann heulen auch wieder alle los.
> Es gibt ein knappes Tutorial, das einem die Grundzüge erklärt, die Steuerung muss man aber ein paar mal üben, dann geht das viel einfacher von der Hand. Das Spiel erklärt dir auch nicht viel, du sollst es selber herausfinden und dadurch lernen. Das macht den Reiz und Spaß am Spiel aus. Nur weil einem das nicht passt, macht es ein Spiel zu keinem schlechten Spiel.
> Nur weil einem ein Spielprinzip nicht zusagt, gibt es keinem einen Grund einfach zu sagen: Das Spiel ist scheiße![...]



Im Grunde stimme ich dir zu, allerdings machst du den Fehler das du einfach  verallgemeinerst. Du gehst davon aus das die Leute, die sich über zuviel "an die Hand nehmen" beklagen,  auch die Leute sind, die dann über Spiele a la Dark Souls klagen und das ist wahrscheinlich eine falsche Schlussfolgerung.


----------



## lars9401 (17. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Dann würden die Gamer die das Spiel wegen Bugs nicht durchspielen können oder wegen ständiger CTD einen Refund gestellt haben gar nicht werten. Das wäre dann ein zweischneidiges Schwert.
> 
> Es wäre schon vorteilhaft wenn Angestellte bei Steam Reviews prüfen würden und auf dem ersten Blick und offensichtlich erkennbaren Schmarrn wie Best Game evar oder Crap einfach löschen. Das würde die Reviews schon stark entzerren. Dazu langt aber wohl die Personaldecke hinten und vorn nicht.



Stimmt auch wieder. Da müsste man sich dann noch was einfallen lassen.

Naja, die "2 Wörter Bewertungen" könnte man doch bestimmt mit nem Algorithmus abfangen. so dass sie gar nicht erst online gehen.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Dezember 2017)

Es ist auch ein Unterschied ob ein Spiel dank der gegnerischen KI und Stärke schwer ist oder ob eine unausgegorene Gameplaymechanik und inkonsistenten Feedback auf  Tastatur/Mauseingaben (verspätete Reaktionen oder sogar falsche) einem das Spielen künstlich erschwert.


----------



## Worrel (17. Dezember 2017)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Ich würde mir z.B. nie anmaßen ein Project Cars, F1 XXXX, GT oder ähnliches zu bewerten, da mir diese Spiel nicht zusagen und ich schlicht und ergreifen kein Interesse daran habe.


Das Problem ist bloß: Ich mag das Mittelerde Universum; ich mag _Assassin's Creed _und trotzdem kann ich mit dem besagten _Schatten von Mordor I_ nichts anfangen, weil mir ein Teil des Spielkonzepts den Spielspaß derart rekordverdächtig auf den absoluten Nullpunkt torpediert hat, daß man dafür eine eigene Bezeichnung erfinden müßte.

Sowas ist mir in meiner Jahrzehnte langen Spielkarriere noch nicht passiert. Und das darf man dann auch ruhig mal in einem Negativ Review mitteilen.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Dezember 2017)

So etwas war ja auch nicht gemeint. Ich denke, Du weißt welche Sorte "Reviews" hier gemeint waren.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Dezember 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das Problem ist bloß: Ich mag das Mittelerde Universum; ich mag _Assassin's Creed _und trotzdem kann ich mit dem besagten _Schatten von Mordor I_ nichts anfangen, weil mir ein Teil des Spielkonzepts den Spielspaß derart rekordverdächtig auf den absoluten Nullpunkt torpediert hat, daß man dafür eine eigene Bezeichnung erfinden müßte.
> 
> Sowas ist mir in meiner Jahrzehnte langen Spielkarriere noch nicht passiert. Und das darf man dann auch ruhig mal in einem Negativ Review mitteilen.



Stimme ich zu und das darf man ja auch. Dafür ist das Wertungssystem ja da. Nur fehlt vielen halt die Fähigkeit, ihre Abneigung zu begründen bzw. fällen ihr Urteil wegen irgendwelcher Missverständnisse, Trivialitäten, weil sie sich nicht informiert habe oder liefern einfach gar keine Argumente, sondern geben mit ner angezeigten Spielzeit von 0,2 Stunden einfach nen Daumen runter mit dem Kommentar "game is shit" und refunden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Dezember 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Stimme ich zu und das darf man ja auch. Dafür ist das Wertungssystem ja da. Nur fehlt vielen halt die Fähigkeit, ihre Abneigung zu begründen bzw. fällen ihr Urteil wegen irgendwelcher Missverständnisse, Trivialitäten, weil sie sich nicht informiert habe oder liefern einfach gar keine Argumente, sondern geben mit ner angezeigten Spielzeit von 0,2 Stunden einfach nen Daumen runter mit dem Kommentar "game is shit" und refunden.


Manchmal steckt auch pure Unlust dahinter, viele Negativ-Kritiker sind schlicht zu bequem nachvollziehbare Contra-Punkte zu benennen. Es ist ja schön und gut wenn einem Spiel XYZ nicht gefällt, es ihn enttäuscht hat oder es sogar abgrundtief sch*** findet... Aber es würde allen anderen Usern viel mehr helfen den/die Grund/Gründe zu erfahren.

Ich schreibe selbst mehr oder weniger regelmäßig Reviews bei Steam/Amazon und gebe mir mMn richtig Mühe meine Spieleindrücke nachvollziehbar zu beschreiben und zu erklären. Oftmals kommt dabei ein halber Roman raus, aber zumindest kann mir hinterher keiner Faulheit nachsagen. ^^ 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (17. Dezember 2017)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Gehör verschaffen über Frust Dinge in allen Ehren, aber wenn dann bitte in sachlicher Form wo es auch passt!
> 
> Wenn ich da bei den Produktbewertungen bei Amazon lese das das Produkt schlecht ist, weil die Lieferung lang gedauert hat, dann frag ich mich schon ob der IQ nur 2stellig ist.
> 
> ...



Wenn du für dich einen dreistelligen IQ-Wert in Anspruch nimmst, und NICHT "lernresistent" bist, wirst auch du zukünftig verstehen, dass ein Wert ab 90 ( zweistellig) im Durchschnitt liegt 

Ich selbst habe nur 89 ( wenn überhaupt), das befreit mich von vielen lästigen Verpflichtungen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. Dezember 2017)

suggysug schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Gamer von Herzen, würde ich mich von jegwediger Meinung beirren lassen hätte ich viele Spiele nicht mal mit dem Hintern ansehen dürfen die ich schon gespielt hab.
> ZB: Mass Effect Andromeda, es hatte viele Probleme grade zum Release und trotzdem hat mir das Spiel durchaus viel Freude bereitet, hätte ich aber mich da auf die Tests und Meinungen verlassen hätte ich das verpasst.
> 
> Das bedeutet nicht das ich jetzt jedes Spiel kaufe, aber wenn mich das Spiel interessiert informier ich mich soweit das ich weiß worum es überhaupt im Spiel geht. Nicht mehr, Tests oder Meinungen sind für mich bis dahin gar nicht relevant.
> ...


Auch mir hat ME Andromeda durchaus Laune gemacht. Aber toll war es auch nicht wirklich. Aber da ich ein grundsätzlich sehr offener Mensch bin, hab ich mich trotz aller Kritik ran gewagt und wurde zumindest positiv überrascht...wenn auch nicht freudig erregt. Ich wusste, was auf mich zu kam und hab mich drauf eingerichtet, eben kein so tolles Spiel zu bekommen, aber dafür ein Spiel, was zumindest Laune macht. 

Hätte ich auf all die Kritik gepfiffen und wäre mit der Erwartung einer "neuen Shepard-Trilogie" (die bis auf das ME3-Ende ja derb geil war) ran gegangen, wäre ich massivst enttäuscht gewesen. Kurzum: Ich schaue mir Kritiken an und gehe sowohl mit gesunder Skepsis, als auch mit gesundem Optimismus ran. 




Drake802 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach schon. Wenn du nur auf die Zusatzinhalte verzichtest gibst du dem Entwickler ja eher zu verstehen das er nur das Gameplay entsprechend anpassen müsste damit du irgend wann doch mal Geld in Zusatzinhalte investierst. Das du erst dann auf das ganze Spiel verzichtest kann ein Publisher daraus ja erst mal nicht ableiten. Es sei denn es passiert genau das was bei SWBF2 passiert ist.


Dann verzichte ich eben ganz.  So einfach. Deswegen informiere ich mich auch umfassend über die Spiele, die mein Interesse geweckt haben. Solange Lootboxen, DLCs oder anderes drumherum rein optional sind, stehe ich dem kritisch, aber nicht boykottierend gegenüber. Wenn es aber, wie bereits gesagt, so wird, wie in Shadow of War oder eben Battlefront 2, dann gibt's natürlich einen Boykott. Denn dann hat das ganze "Drumherum" tatsächlich etwas mit dem eigentlichen Produkt zu tun, da es ja das Spiel selbst stark beeinflusst. Wenn dem aber nicht so ist, sehe ich wenig Grund, auf ein eigentlich gutes Spiel zu verzichten.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. Dezember 2017)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Wenn du für dich einen dreistelligen IQ-Wert in Anspruch nimmst, und NICHT "lernresistent" bist, wirst auch du zukünftig verstehen, dass ein Wert ab 90 ( zweistellig) im Durchschnitt liegt
> 
> Ich selbst habe nur 89 ( wenn überhaupt), das befreit mich von vielen lästigen Verpflichtungen.


Wenn es Dich kränkt und Du nicht zu den erwähnten Methodikern gehörst, tut es mir leid und korrigiere meine Aussage auf den unteren 2 stelligen Bereich.


----------



## suggysug (17. Dezember 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Auch mir hat ME Andromeda durchaus Laune gemacht. Aber toll war es auch nicht wirklich. Aber da ich ein grundsätzlich sehr offener Mensch bin, hab ich mich trotz aller Kritik ran gewagt und wurde zumindest positiv überrascht...wenn auch nicht freudig erregt. Ich wusste, was auf mich zu kam und hab mich drauf eingerichtet, eben kein so tolles Spiel zu bekommen, aber dafür ein Spiel, was zumindest Laune macht.
> 
> Hätte ich auf all die Kritik gepfiffen und wäre mit der Erwartung einer "neuen Shepard-Trilogie" (die bis auf das ME3-Ende ja derb geil war) ran gegangen, wäre ich massivst enttäuscht gewesen. Kurzum: Ich schaue mir Kritiken an und gehe sowohl mit gesunder Skepsis, als auch mit gesundem Optimismus ran.



Nun das ist ja auch was ich meine, das jeder es anders Wahrnimmt oder/und Angeht. Am Ende muss man mit dem was man macht bzw kauft im Reinen sein.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (18. Dezember 2017)

> Beispiele wie Firewatch, Titan Souls und Dota 2 zeigen jedoch auch, dass enttäuschte Nutzer ihren Frust über das Handeln eines Entwicklers gerne mal dort abladen, wo er streng genommen gar nichts mit dem eigentlichen Produkt zu tun hat.



Ich finde das nicht schlimm. Wer sich öffentlich daneben benimmt, kriegt ne Klatsche und das sind bei Entwicklern eben Negative Bewertungen. Klar, das Produkt kann nichts dafür, aber dem tuts auch nicht weh. Und wer sich als interessierter Kunde nur an der Durschnittsbewertung orientiert, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (18. Dezember 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Beim zweiten Punkt kann ich dich auch weitestgehend verstehen und was du von einem Review erwartest ist total verständlich. Von diesen Anforderungen habe ich mich schon vor einiger Zeit entfernt, da bei Steam oft auch Kinder und andere Minderjährige Reviews schreiben und da entsprechende Fähigkeiten noch nicht so ausgeprägt sind. Oder die Leute sind einfach nicht die hellsten.



Ja, die Hoffnung habe ich bei Steam da auch aufgegeben. Darum bin ich froh, dass es auf GOG&Co so etwas nicht gibt und hoffentlich nie geben wird.
Insgeheim hoffe ich ja inzwischen auch auf das völlige Scheitern von Valve/Steam, auch wenn das nur ein vager Traum ist und auch bleibt. Steam hatte mal gute Ideen und Ansätze, ist aber stehen geblieben und noch nicht die Konkurrenz, die stark genug ist. Aber das kann sich ja auch ändern.



Worrel schrieb:


> Das Problem ist bloß: Ich mag das Mittelerde Universum; ich mag _Assassin's Creed _und trotzdem kann ich mit dem besagten _Schatten von Mordor I_ nichts anfangen, weil mir ein Teil des Spielkonzepts den Spielspaß derart rekordverdächtig auf den absoluten Nullpunkt torpediert hat, daß man dafür eine eigene Bezeichnung erfinden müßte.
> 
> Sowas ist mir in meiner Jahrzehnte langen Spielkarriere noch nicht passiert. Und das darf man dann auch ruhig mal in einem Negativ Review mitteilen.



So lange es vernünftig und gut begründet ist, sei dir dies auch nicht genommen.
Ich kann und will es ja auch keinem verbieten sein Review zu schreiben, aber man sollte das mit einer gewissen Sorgfalt machen und nicht einfach nur hinschludern, nur weil es einem gerade so in den Kram passt.


----------



## Worrel (18. Dezember 2017)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> So lange es vernünftig und gut begründet ist, sei dir dies auch nicht genommen.
> Ich kann und will es ja auch keinem verbieten sein Review zu schreiben, aber man sollte das mit einer gewissen Sorgfalt machen und nicht einfach nur hinschludern, nur weil es einem gerade so in den Kram passt.


Nun, letztendlich ist der Nutzen eines Reviews, eine Empfehlung für den Kauf oder Nichtkauf auszusprechen.

Und da ist mitunter das Mitteilungsbedürfnis nach _"beinhaltet Microtransaktionen" _beendet und das Ziel erreicht.
Sicher, man kann auch durchaus umfangreichere Reviews verfassen oder auch Textmengen, die mehrseitigen Din A4 Seiten entsprechen ... aber mal ehrlich: Wer liest sich das denn ganz durch?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich sagen will: Auch mit äußerst knappen, dahin geschluderten "Reviews" kann man entweder nur rumtrollen oder sinnvolle Kritikpunkte ansprechen. 

Die Länge ist nicht wichtig - auf den Inhalt kommt es an.


----------



## belakor602 (18. Dezember 2017)

Ich finde es sehr gut dass Otto-normal User polemisch und nicht fair bewerten. Wenn ich ein professionelles Review will, lese ich es von einem professionellem Tester. Wenn ich mir User-Reviews anschaue dann will ich Kleinigkeiten erkennen die mich zum Beispiel schwer stören aber vom professionellen Tester nicht erwähnt werden. Das ist der Vorteil von User-Reviews, es ist ein breites Netz wo sich sicher so manche mit den selben Kleinigkeiten die einem stark stören oder sehr gefallen, wiederfinden.

Ich zum Beispiel störe mich sehr an Sammelwut Open Worlds wo alle Sammeobjekte auf der Map sind. Für die meisten eine Kleinigkeit, für viele vielleicht sogar was positives da mehr Content. Von daher bin ich froh wenn da ein Daumen Runter ist mit einem kurzen Text alla "Wieder ein typisches 0815-Sammelwutspiel nach der Ubischrott-Formel, wo man mit langweiligen Fetch-quest Symbolen auf der Map zugekleistert wird!". Ist das ein faires Review? Absolut nicht. Hat es mir aber geholfen? Sehr wohl.


----------



## LOX-TT (18. Dezember 2017)

ganz ehrlich, polemische Reviews würdige ich nichtmal eines Blickes, wozu auch?


----------



## belakor602 (18. Dezember 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich, polemische Reviews würdige ich nichtmal eines Blickes, wozu auch?



Weil Menschen stark unterschiedliche Geschmäcker haben. Und weil Tester für die Masse schreiben und nicht nur für sich selbst neigen sie zu einem gewissen O-Ton. Sie werden nicht über Kleinigkeiten schreiben die sie sehr stören, aber den meisten gefallen würden, denn sonst haben sie bald einen Shitstorm am Hals. Und genau da kommen die Userreviews im Spiel die 100% personalisiert sein können. Und wenn ich mit 99% der Reviews nicht einverstanden bin so sind die 1% die mit meinen Geschmack übereinstimmen, ungemein hilfreich. Und ein Einzeiler wie "Typsich langweilig, typisch Ubisoft - verdammt voll mit Türmen zum aufdecken der Map!!11" ist auffälliger wie ein "Zum Aufdecken der Map klettert man auf Türmen." in einem fairen objektiverem 100 Zeilen Review.

Meiner Meinung nach ist jedes User-Review das länger ist wie das Fazit auf z.B der PcGames zu lang und ich lese es nicht.


----------



## Honigpumpe (18. Dezember 2017)

Wenn ich bei Ärzten nach Userbewertungen gehen würde, dürfte ich gar nicht mehr zum Arzt gehen. Die Ärzte tun mir inzwischen leid; wenn da mal einer drei Sterne im Schnitt hat, dann ist das schon viel. Manchmal frage ich mich, ob gewisse Leutchens überhaupt beim selben Arzt waren wie ich. Ich habe zum Beispiel den besten Zahnarzt der Welt, der Mann hat mir noch nie weh getan, was bei mir schwierig ist, weil die Nervenbahnen bei mir etwas anders liegen, was mein Arzt sofort erkannt hat. Der hat auch nicht nur Zahn-, sondern zudem noch Humanmedizin studiert. Trotzdem hat er nur vernichtende Bewertungen und Kommentare im Internet. Na, mir soll's recht sein, so halten sich wenigstens die Wartezeiten in Grenzen ...

Der Mensch neigt wohl dazu, eher mal Frust abzulassen. Ein Kellner, der sich die Bestellung nicht gleich richtig gemerkt hat, oder ein Salatblatt, das nicht ganz so toll geputzt war, oder ein kalter Sitzplatz in der Nähe zum Ausgang, schon hagelt's negative Bewertungen. Es gibt ja auch die anderen Menschen, die sagen, okay, das Essen war nicht ganz perfekt, aber die Atmo war dufte, die Bedienung freundlich, am Ende hab ich ein schönes Trinkgeld gegeben, aber diese Leute sind leider in der Minderheit. Die Mehrheit meckert lieber. Das scheint übrigens kein rein deutsches Problem zu sein, sondern ein globales.

Ich käme nie auf die Idee, den Grillmeister anzumachen, weil im Fischfilet dann doch noch eine dicke Gräte war. Mein Gott, das ist Fisch, da muß schon selbst ein bißchen aufpassen. Man legt also die Gräten zur Seite auf den Teller, fragt eventuell nach einem kleinen Tellerchen, und macht keinen Aufstand im Restaurant.


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Dezember 2017)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Ich zum Beispiel störe mich sehr an Sammelwut Open Worlds wo alle Sammeobjekte auf der Map sind. Für die meisten eine Kleinigkeit, für viele vielleicht sogar was positives da mehr Content. Von daher bin ich froh wenn da ein Daumen Runter ist mit einem kurzen Text alla "Wieder ein typisches 0815-Sammelwutspiel nach der Ubischrott-Formel, wo man mit langweiligen Fetch-quest Symbolen auf der Map zugekleistert wird!". Ist das ein faires Review? Absolut nicht. Hat es mir aber geholfen? Sehr wohl.


Wer so einen verbalen Durchfall von sich gibt, dessen "Beurteilung" lese ich mir gar nicht erst weiter durch. Ich stehe ja mehr so auf konstruktive, sachliche Kritik.


----------



## belakor602 (18. Dezember 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wer so einen verbalen Durchfall von sich gibt, dessen "Beurteilung" lese ich mir gar nicht erst weiter durch. Ich stehe ja mehr so auf konstruktive, sachliche Kritik.



Ich kann und will es nicht glauben dass ihr alle hier die die User-Reviews kritisiert, die elendig langen User-Reviews, die so toll sachlich und konstruktiv sind, lest.  Ich meine nehmt Cod WW2 her z.B. 7383 Reviews seit Erscheinen. Würdet ihr die alle lesen? Glaubt ihr die Entwickler lesen die alle? Ich glaube keinen hier ist sich bewusst wie unwichtig unscheinbar der eigentliche Inhalt eines einzelnen Reviews ist. Ob da eine 1000 Wörter Aufsatz steht oder ein wütender 1-Zeiler macht 0 Unterschied. Alles was zählt ist ob der Daumen runter, oder der Daumen hoch geklickt wird, und wie die Gesamtstatistik beeinflusst wird. 

Nein ich werde sogar soweit gehen und sagen dass die 1-Zeiler konstruktiver sind als die 1000 Wörter Aufsätze. Stichwörter kann man noch auffassen wenn man drüber fliegt, da können sich Entwickler noch ein Bild über die allgemeine Meinung machen, Aufsätze werden sicherlich ignoriert außer es sind die 10-20 best bewerteten.

Aber ich glaube die meisten hier vertreten nur den ethisch und sozial richtigen Standpunkt. Ich tendiere bei Reviews  auch zu einem objektiven und ausschweifenden Stil. Aber pragmatisch gesehen glaube ich dass es nicht besonders effektiv ist. Shitstorms und blödes Geschrei mag zu Recht verpönt sein, aber Leute, es funktioniert, obs uns schmeckt oder nicht. So ziemlich überall und in allen Belangen auf der Welt.

Ach übrigens, die Bewertung müsstest du dir gar nicht weiter durchlesen. Sie wäre zu Ende. Das ist das herrlich wunderbar ironische, groteske und effektive an Polemik, sie ist kurz, knapp und du kannst ihr nicht entkommen.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Dezember 2017)

Du wirst lachen. Ich lese zumindestens einen Teil der umfangreicheren Reviews während ich Einzeiler wie "Schrott" oder "Der Publisher X kann eh nichts gescheites" nicht für voll nehme. Ich erwarte wie gesagt von einem Review Gründe für die Bewertung. Damit ich das nachvollziehen kann. Ein Review ohne das ist für mich untauglich weil ich nicht weiß, was den Bewerter dazu bewogen hat. Denn ein positives Review muß nicht heißen, daß das Spiel wirklich gut ist und ein negatives nicht, daß das Spiel nicht auch gut sein kann.

Anhand der Punkte die jemand anführt kann ich eher sagen, wie ich ein Spiel tendenziell einordnen würde. Zumindestens wenn mehrere unabhängig voneinander die gleichen Punkte als positiv oder negativ anführen.


----------



## belakor602 (18. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen. Ich lese zumindestens einen Teil der umfangreicheren Reviews während ich Einzeiler wie "Schrott" oder "Der Publisher X kann eh nichts gescheites" nicht für voll nehme. Ich erwarte wie gesagt von einem Review Gründe für die Bewertung.



Ok dem stimme ich auch zu. Aber zwischen _*"DIE WAFFEN FÜHLEN SICH SCHEISSE AN!!"*_ und_* "Doom. Seit 1993 das Stichwort für immensen Ballerspaß. Doch seit 2015 ist die englische Übersetzung  für "Untergang" weit treffender für die Serie. Denn gleichzeitig mit den durch unzureichend wuchtigen Sound der Waffen, und den schwammig anmutenden Rückstoßanimationen der eben genannten sowie Gegner zugleich, ist die Serie in ein Meer an Mediokrität untergegangen und ersoffen!"*_, welches glaubst du wird öfters die Message "Das Waffenverhalten ist nicht gut" an den Mann sowie möglicherweise Entwickler auch bringen? Vor allem wenn das gerade nur 2 aus 10000 Reviews waren? 

Das Beispiel ist frei erfunden übrigens, Doom hat saugeiles Waffeverhalten


----------



## MichaelG (18. Dezember 2017)

Das ist ja nun einmal was ganz anderes. In einem Review muß mir keiner in 10 Absätzen erst einmal die Gaminggeschichte erklären. Keine Frage. Und wenn jemand mit weniger Worten trotzdem auf den Punkt kommt ohne wichtige Dinge dabei unter den Tisch fallen zu lassen habe ich absolut nichts dagegen. Aber auch bei Doom erwarte ich mehr als nur eine Einzeiler zum Waffenfeedback. Z.B. KI, Gegnerstärke, Leveldesign u.s.w. [emoji6] Trotzdem muß derjenige keine Doktorarbeit abliefern (vom Umfang her). [emoji4]

Außerdem bin ich in der Lage uninteressante Passagen zu überfliegen/liegen zu lassen und mir die herauszupicken die wichtig sind.


----------



## belakor602 (18. Dezember 2017)

Dann ist der springende Punkt die Erwartungshaltung. Ich brauche User-Reviews nicht um mir ein Spiel zu erklären. Wenn ich User-Reviews lese dann um die Lücken zu füllen die von professionellen, sachlichen Reviews vergessen werden. Kleinigkeiten, die wenn man sie hervorheben würde für die Allgemeinheit nicht von Relevanz wären und womöglich unsachlich. Und diese Kleinlichkeiten wird es eben fast nur in polemischen Reviews geben, denn kein sachlicher Mensch würde sich über so Kleinigkeiten so immens aufregen dass er sie zu dem zentralen Punkt seines Reviews machen würde.

Ein Beispiel was mir gerade einfällt, Bloodborne. Da konnte man nicht  von einer Lantern(Leuchtfeuer) zu einem anderen reisen. Man musst immer zurück in die Hub-Welt und dann von dort weiter zu einem anderen Leuchtfeuer. Gepaart mit den miesen Ladezeiten der Ps4 kein Spaß. Oder dass die Blood Vials (Healthtranks) Sammelgegenstände waren. dass heißt biss man sich gerade an einem Boss die Zähne gerade aus musste man  nach ein paar mal wo man die Tränke aufbrauchte, wieder weg um Mobs nach den Blood Vials zu farmen. 

Wie oft wird sowas in den professionellen und sachlichen Reviews erwähnt? Ich glaube ich habe es fast nirgends gelesen, nur Yahtzee erwähnte dass mit den Blood Vials in seinem Zero Punctuation Video. Ist auch kein Wunder. Professionelle Reviewer konzentrieren sich so sehr auf das Gesamtbild und das Spiel als ganzes wenn sie ein Review schreiben dass solche Details oft untergehen. Wenn es das Gegenteil des Sprichwortes "Man sieht den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht!" gebe dann wäre er hier genau passend.

User aber sterben zum 10x an den selben Boss und müssen schon wieder Blood Vials farmen gehen und verfassen dann in Rage einen Review. Für den hat das Feature das Spiel zerstört, er spielt deswegen nicht mehr weiter. Wieso ist es so falsch wenn sein Review jetzt nur diesen einen Punkt kritisiert und nicht das Spiel als ganzes? Wieso wollt ihr unbedingt mehr von den selben,  immer gleich strukturierten Reviews? Davon gibt es doch schon genug, lest doch wenigstens die Reviews von denen die dafür gezahlt werden, durch euren Klick verlieren sie vielleicht ihren Job nicht  .


----------



## MichaelG (18. Dezember 2017)

Es wird bei weitem nicht jedes Spiel in der Presse oder von Onlineportalen getestet. Außerdem finde ich mehr Meinungen besser als nur eine. Rundet die Sache besser ab.


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Dezember 2017)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Ich kann und will es nicht glauben dass ihr alle hier die die User-Reviews kritisiert, die elendig langen User-Reviews, die so toll sachlich und konstruktiv sind, lest.  Ich meine nehmt Cod WW2 her z.B. 7383 Reviews seit Erscheinen. Würdet ihr die alle lesen? Glaubt ihr die Entwickler lesen die alle? Ich glaube keinen hier ist sich bewusst wie unwichtig unscheinbar der eigentliche Inhalt eines einzelnen Reviews ist. Ob da eine 1000 Wörter Aufsatz steht oder ein wütender 1-Zeiler macht 0 Unterschied. Alles was zählt ist ob der Daumen runter, oder der Daumen hoch geklickt wird, und wie die Gesamtstatistik beeinflusst wird.
> 
> Nein ich werde sogar soweit gehen und sagen dass die 1-Zeiler konstruktiver sind als die 1000 Wörter Aufsätze. Stichwörter kann man noch auffassen wenn man drüber fliegt, da können sich Entwickler noch ein Bild über die allgemeine Meinung machen, Aufsätze werden sicherlich ignoriert außer es sind die 10-20 best bewerteten.
> 
> ...



Es besteht allerdings schon ein Unterschied zwischen ""Wieder ein typisches 0815-Sammelwutspiel nach der Ubischrott-Formel, wo man mit langweiligen Fetch-quest Symbolen auf der Map zugekleistert wird!" und "Das Spiel macht mir keinen Spaß, weil es nach der altbekannten, aber übersättigten "Ubisoft-Formel" läuft und die Map nur voller Fetch-Quest-Symbole ist, aber sonst leider nichts an richtigen Quests zu bieten hat."

Ersteres klingt für mich nach einem Ubisoft-Hate. Sowas hilft mir als potentieller Käufer gar nicht. Mir sagt das nur: Ok, der Kerl mag Ubisoft nicht. Das andere ist für mich konstruktivere Kritik, mit der man auch was anfangen kann. Zumindest ein bisschen. Vor allem aber lese ich mir konstruktive Kritik einfach lieber durch, weil es angenehmer zu lesen ist. Aber auch in letzterem Fall würde ich fragen: Was ist denn noch alles in dem Spiel gegeben? Gibt's auch Pro-Argumente? usw. 

Wäre ich ein Entwickler, ob Indie oder unter einem Publisher, würde ich mir schon die Mühe machen, zumindest mal unter den Steam-Reviews durch zuklicken und hilfreiche Reviews raus zufiltern. Denn ein schlichtes "Das Spiel ist scheiße!!!einseinself" oder Daumen runter hilft nicht weiter. Da stelle ich mir die Frage: Ja, was ist denn daran so scheiße? Was genau gefällt dem Spieler denn daran nicht? 

Daher hab ich mir immer die umfangreicheren User-Tests hier auf PCGames.de gelobt und hab die Möglichkeit auch oft genug selbst in Anspruch genommen. Leider gibt es die Möglichkeit, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, nicht mehr.



belakor602 schrieb:


> Dann ist der springende Punkt die Erwartungshaltung. Ich brauche User-Reviews nicht um mir ein Spiel zu erklären. Wenn ich User-Reviews lese dann um die Lücken zu füllen die von professionellen, sachlichen Reviews vergessen werden. Kleinigkeiten, die wenn man sie hervorheben würde für die Allgemeinheit nicht von Relevanz wären und womöglich unsachlich. Und diese Kleinlichkeiten wird es eben fast nur in polemischen Reviews geben, denn kein sachlicher Mensch würde sich über so Kleinigkeiten so immens aufregen dass er sie zu dem zentralen Punkt seines Reviews machen würde.
> 
> Ein Beispiel was mir gerade einfällt, Bloodborne. Da konnte man nicht  von einer Lantern(Leuchtfeuer) zu einem anderen reisen. Man musst immer zurück in die Hub-Welt und dann von dort weiter zu einem anderen Leuchtfeuer. Gepaart mit den miesen Ladezeiten der Ps4 kein Spaß. Oder dass die Blood Vials (Healthtranks) Sammelgegenstände waren. dass heißt biss man sich gerade an einem Boss die Zähne gerade aus musste man  nach ein paar mal wo man die Tränke aufbrauchte, wieder weg um Mobs nach den Blood Vials zu farmen.
> 
> ...


Niemand sagt, dass es immer gleich strukturierte und immer die selben Reviews sein müssen. Das Recht, ein Spiel wegen einer Sache zu kritisieren und liegen zu lassen, weil eben diese eine Sache den Spielspaß zerstört, will keiner irgendjemandem nehmen. Ich z.B. kann mit Deus Ex: Human Revolution wenig anfangen, weil mir das Cyberpunk-Setting nicht liegt und vor allem, weil ich eine massive Diskrepanz zwischen Technik und Storytelling sehe. Hölzerne Gesichtsanimationen aus dem Jahr 2000, obwohl mehr drin gewesen wäre. Generell, was Optik und Technik angeht. Trotzdem kann ich zum Rest sagen: Tolles Spiel. 

Aber hier geht's einfach um konstruktive Kritik an sich. Und "Das Spiel ist doof" ist nunmal einfach nicht hilfreich.


----------



## suggysug (19. Dezember 2017)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Ich kann und will es nicht glauben dass ihr alle hier die die User-Reviews kritisiert, die elendig langen User-Reviews, die so toll sachlich und konstruktiv sind, lest.  Ich meine nehmt Cod WW2 her z.B. 7383 Reviews seit Erscheinen. Würdet ihr die alle lesen? Glaubt ihr die Entwickler lesen die alle? Ich glaube keinen hier ist sich bewusst wie unwichtig unscheinbar der eigentliche Inhalt eines einzelnen Reviews ist. Ob da eine 1000 Wörter Aufsatz steht oder ein wütender 1-Zeiler macht 0 Unterschied. Alles was zählt ist ob der Daumen runter, oder der Daumen hoch geklickt wird, und wie die Gesamtstatistik beeinflusst wird.
> 
> Nein ich werde sogar soweit gehen und sagen dass die 1-Zeiler konstruktiver sind als die 1000 Wörter Aufsätze. Stichwörter kann man noch auffassen wenn man drüber fliegt, da können sich Entwickler noch ein Bild über die allgemeine Meinung machen, Aufsätze werden sicherlich ignoriert außer es sind die 10-20 best bewerteten.
> 
> ...



Es geht doch nicht darum ob man sie lesen mag oder Reviews lang sein müssen, sondern wie man damit umgeht. Es ist wie das Verhalten wie man untereinander umgeht.
Ist es wirklich ok etwas extrem schlecht zu bewerten nur...
... weil man entweder einem Gerücht glaubt was jemand anderes auf die Welt gesetzt hat? (ohne eigene Erfahrung)
...dadurch dass der Lieferdienst mal wieder versagt hat? (Was gar nichts mit dem eigentlichen Produkt zu tun hat)
... weil man einen Begleiter im Spiel nicht mag obwohl man den Rest doch gut fand?
...weil der Lieblingsyoutuber gesperrt wird und das Spiel nur auf Grund dessen gewertet wird? (bzw das Wertungssystem auf Grund um ein Statement zu setzen missbraucht wird)
... oder Umgekehrt man volle Punktzahlen gibt, nur weil es ein anderer(Youtuber, Tester, Spieler) sagt das es gut ist?
Das sind für mich alles radikale Entscheidungen die wirklich kein Wertungssystem braucht und die ich niemals gut heißen werde.
*Der tiefere Sinn eines Wertungssystems ist ein Spiel  (oder im Allgemein Produkt) zu empfehlen*, wo kann so ein Mensch der nach solchen radikalen Mustern bewertet irgent eine Empfehlung schreiben? Ich würde mal sagen Ziel verfehlt!

PS: kann man  durchaus nur mit wenig Sätzen viel positiven oder negativen Eindrücke vermitteln.

Ein Beispiel:
Xenoblade Chronicles 2 ein Fest für jeden der Rollenspiele mag und sich nicht zu sehr an Anime stört. Ein geniale Story die vor allem durch viele Cutscenes gut erzählt/inszeniert  wird. Einen wirklich guten Soundtrack der einen mitreißen kann. Das Gameplay ist durchdacht, fordernt und nichts für Einsteiger. Lediglich die schlechte Performance der Switch und viele Laufburschenquest könnten mir hin und wieder die Stimmung trüben. Trodem für mich ein Headliner des Jahres wo man sich 150 Stunden verlieren kann. 5/5 Sternen @ Amazonwertung.

PPS:
Kling einwenig hoch @ Wertung aber bei PC Games würde ich 92% geben, in den 5 Sternesystem sind das gerundet eben 5 Sterne ^^. 
*Man muss auch nicht meiner Meinung sein, sondern es so bewerten welche Erfahrungen man selber in diesen Spiel gemacht hat.* - Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden. (und das ist auch gut so!)


----------



## kurosawa (19. Dezember 2017)

Wutbürger goe´s gaming.

wie vermisse ich die Zeiten als Games noch ein Hobby für Nerds war und die Proleten sich bei RTL2 oder DSDS aufhielten.


----------

